# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  ज्योतिष

## PATIRAJ

*हाथों में गजलक्ष्मी योग है तो मिलेगा पैसा और मान-सम्मान*

ज्योतिष के अनुसार हाथों की लकीरों में हमारी किस्मत लिखी होती है। हाथों पर बनी आड़ी-तिरछी रेखाएं भूत-भविष्य और वर्तमान के सभी राज खोल देती है। हम मुंह से झूठ बोल सकते हैं लेकिन हाथों की रेखाएं कभी झूठ नही बोलती। इन्हीं रेखाओं से बनते हैं कई योग। ज्योतिष के अनुसार शुभ और अशुभ दोनों ही प्रकार के योग बताए गए हैं। शुभ योगों में गजलक्ष्मी योग काफी महत्वपूर्ण माना जाता है। जिस व्यक्ति के हाथों में यह योग होता है उसे धन और मान-सम्मान की प्राप्ति होती है।

गजलक्ष्मी योग साधारण आर्थिक स्थिति वाले इंसान को एकदम अमीर बना देता है। यदि दोनों हाथ में भाग्य रेखा मणिबंध से शुरू होकर सीधी शनि पर्वत तक जा रही हो व साथ में सूर्य रेखा भी पतली लम्बी व लालिमा लिए हुए हो इसके साथ ही मस्तिष्क रेखा व आयु रेखा भी अच्छी होती हैं। तो उस हाथ में गजलक्ष्मी योग बनता हैं।

जिसके हाथ में यह योग होता है व व्यक्ति साधारण घराने में जन्म लेकर उच्चस्तर तक पहुंचता है। ऐसे लोगों के जीवन में कोई कमी नहीं रहती है। व्यापार तथा विदेश मे कार्य करने से ये सफल होते हैं। गजलक्ष्मी योग वाला व्यक्ति अपने क्षेत्र में अलग पहचान रखने वाला होता है। यह योग व्यक्ति को मालामाल बनाता है।

----------


## PATIRAJ

आप कितने अमीर हैं... या कितने भाग्यशाली हैं... या सफलता के किस शिखर तक आप पहुंचेंगे... इन प्रश्नों के उत्तर भी आपके हाथों की लकीरों में लिखा हैं। वैसे तो काफी कुछ भाग्य रेखा पर निर्भर करता है परंतु सूर्य रेखा भी भाग्य रेखा के साथ अच्छी स्थिति में हो तो वह व्यक्ति सफलता के नए आयाम स्थापित करता है।



*कहां होती हैं सूर्य रेखा?

*

ज्योतिष शस्त्र के अनुसार सूर्य रेखा व्यक्ति के यश, गौरव, मान-सम्मान, प्रसिद्धि को दर्शाती है। यह रेखा सभी के हाथों में नहीं होती, गरीबों के हाथों में तो होती ही नहीं है।



सूर्य रेखा जीवन रेखा या भाग्य रेखा या चंद्र क्षेत्र या मस्तिष्क रेखा या मंगल क्षेत्र (हथेली के मध्य क्षेत्र को मंगल क्षेत्र कहते हैं) से शुरू होकर अनामिका (रिंग फिंगर) तक जाती है। यह रेखा जिसके हाथ में होती है वह व्यक्ति कलाप्रेमी होता है और खूब यश और मान-सम्मान प्राप्त करता है।



- यदि सूर्य रेखा जीवन रेखा से प्रारंभ हो तो व्यक्ति सुदंरता की पूजा करने वाला होता है। अन्य रेखाएं दोष रहित तो व्यक्ति कला के क्षेत्र में यश प्राप्त करता है।



- यदि यह रेखा भाग्य रेखा से प्रारंभ हो तो व्यक्ति राजा के समान सुख प्राप्त करता है।



- यदि सूर्य रेखा चंद्र क्षेत्र से शुरू हो तो वह व्यक्ति सफलता अन्य लोगों की मदद से प्राप्त करता है। साथ मस्तिष्क रेखा चंद्र क्षेत्र की ओर झुकी हो तो व्यक्ति लेखन के क्षेत्र में नाम और पैसा कमाता है।



- यह रेखा हथेली के प्रारंभ से जितनी दूरी से शुरू होती है व्यक्ति को यश और मान-सम्मान उतनी ही अधिक आयु के बाद प्राप्त होता है।



- यह रेखा एकदम स्पष्ट हो तो व्यक्ति काफी संवेदनशील होता है।



- सूर्य क्षेत्र (अनामिका उंगली के नीचे का क्षेत्र) पर अधिक रेखाएं हो तो व्यक्ति कलाप्रिय होता है और कई योजनाएं बनाता है सभी योजनाओं पर ठीक से कार्य नहीं कर पाता।



- सूर्य रेखा ना होने पर व्यक्ति बहुत मेहनत करता है परंतु उसे यश प्राप्त नहीं हो पाता और ऐसा व्यक्ति हमेशा अपेक्षित सम्मान के लिए तरसता रहता है।



- सूर्य रेखा वाला व्यक्ति प्रसन्नचित और उत्साही होता है।

----------


## PATIRAJ

पैसा कमाने के लिए सभी कई प्रकार के जतन करते हैं, कुछ लोगों को थोड़े परिश्रम में अधिक मिल जाता है तो कुछ लोगों को काफी मेहनत के बाद भी पर्याप्त पैसा नहीं मिल पाता। हस्त ज्योतिष के अनुसार कुछ विशेष रेखाएं होती हैं जो बता देती हैं कि आप कितना पैसा कमाएंगे?



हाथों में अलग-अलग रेखाओं से निकली रेखाओं का भी अपना प्रभाव होता है। ऐसा ही गहरा प्रभाव हथेली में हृदय रेखा (हाथ की तीन गहरी रेखाओं में से पहली रेखा) से निकलने वाली भाग्य रेखा का भी है। 



यदि भाग्य रेखा (मिडिल फिंगर से निकलने वाली रेखा) हृदय रेखा से निकलकर सीधे शनि पर्वत तक जाती है और आगे जाकर यह रेखा त्रिशूल बना देती है। 



जिसका एक हिस्सा गुरु पर्वत (इंडैक्स फिंगर के नीचे वाला हिस्सा) पर और दूसरा सूर्य पर्वत (रिंग फिंगर के नीचे का क्षेत्र) तक जाता है तो यह अत्यंत शुभ मानी जाती है। यदि इसी प्रकार रेखा आगे जाकर दो भागों में बंट जाती है तो ऐसा व्यक्ति लाखों-करोड़ों रुपए कमाता है। ऐसा व्यक्ति जीवन में मान, पद, प्रतिष्ठा, धन व सम्मान प्राप्त करता है।

----------


## PATIRAJ

क्या आपको हर काम में असफलता मिलती हैं? काम पूरे नही होते या किए गए कार्यों के परिणाम मेहनत के अनुसार नही मिलते हैं तो आपको रूद्राक्ष पहनना चाहिए। 

कुंडली में मुख्य रूप से बारह तरह के कालसर्प योग बताए गए हैं। काल सर्प दोष शांति के लिए अनेक तरह के उपाय हैं, लेकिन अगर आप कुंडली में बनने वाले कालसर्प दोष को जान कर उसके अनुसार रूद्राक्ष धारण करें तो आप पर इस बुरे योग का प्रभाव कम हो जाएगा और कुछ हद तक आपको सफलता भी मिलने लगेगी।


- कुंडली के पहले भाव में बनने वाले कालसर्प योग के लिए एकमुखी, आठमुखी और नौ मुखी रुद्राक्ष काले धागे में डालकर गले में पहनें।

- दूसरे भाव में बनने वाले कालसर्प योग के लिए पांचमुखी, आठमुखी और नौमुखी रुद्राक्ष गुरुवार को  काले धागे में डालकर गले में पहनें।

- यदि कालसर्प योग तीसरे भाव में बन रहा हो तो तीनमुखी, आठमुखी और नौ मुखी रुद्राक्ष लाल धागे में मंगलवार को धारण करना चाहिए।

-  अगर कुंडनी के तीसरे घर में कालसर्प योग हो तो दोमुखी, आठमुखी, नौमुखी रुद्राक्ष सफेद धागे में डालकर सोमवार को रात के समय धारण करें।

- पांचवे भाव में बनने वाला कालसर्प योग हो तो पांचमुखी, आठमुखी, नौमुखी रुद्राक्ष पीले धागे में गुरुवार को पहनें।

- कुंडली के छटे भाव के कालसर्प योग के लिए मंगलवार को तीनमुखी आठमुखी और नौमुखी रुद्राक्ष एक लाल धागे में पहनना चाहिए।

- अगर आपकी कुंडली के सातवें भाव में कालसर्प योग बन रहा हो तो छहमुखी, आठमुखी और नौमुखी रुद्राक्ष एक चमकीले या सफेद धागे में रात के समय पहनना चाहिए।

- आठवें भाव में कालसर्प योग बन रहा हो तो नौ मुखी रुद्राक्ष धारण करें।

- नवें भाव में कालसर्प योग हो तो गुरुवार को दोपहर में पीले धागे में पांचमुखी आठमुखी और नौमुखी रुद्राक्ष पहनना चाहिए।

- कुंडली के दसवें घर में कालसर्प योग हो तो बुधवार को समय चारमुखी, आठमुखी और नौमुखी रुद्राक्ष हरे रंग के धागे में डालकर धारण करें।

- कुंडली के ग्यारहवें घर में यदि कालसर्प योग हो तो एक पीले धागे में दशमुखी, तीनमुखी, चारमुखी रुद्राक्ष धारण करना चाहिए।

- यदि जन्म कुंडली के बारहवें भाव में कालसर्प योग हो तो शनिवार को शाम को सातमुखी, आठमुखी, और नौमुखी रुद्राक्ष काले धागे में डालकर गले में धारण करें।



*अगर आप अन्य दोष और  ज्योतिषिय योग के बारे में जानना चाहते हैं, तो अपनी राय लिख कर शेयर करें।  *

----------


## PATIRAJ

ज्योतिष में सूर्य और चंद्रमा दोनों एक-एक राशि के स्वामी है लेकिन इनको छोड़ कर अन्य ग्रह दो राशियों के स्वामी होते है। चंद्रमा, कर्क राशि का स्वामी है। जिस तरह सूर्य आत्मा का कारक ग्रह है और हमारे जीवन को पूरी तरह प्रभावित करता है उसी तरह चंद्रमा को भी मन का कारक ग्रह माना गया है। 


*जानिए कुंडली में स्थित चंद्रमा का आप पर क्या शुभ-अशुभ प्रभाव पड़ता है।*


- कुंडली में चंद्रमा, छठे आंठवें, दसवें, ग्यारहवें एवं बारहवें भाव में अशुभ प्रभाव देता है।

- दुसरे, तीसरे, चौथे, सातवें और नवें भाव में बैठ कर शुभ फल देता है।

- कुंडली में चंद्रमा किसी भी स्थान पर अगर अकेला होता है तो वह व्यक्ति विनम्र, दयालु और सद्व्यवहारी होता है। 

- अकेला चंद्रमा अगर बारहवें भाव में होता है तो वह अशुभ फल देने वाला होता है।

- कुंडली में आठ नंबर के साथ यानी वृश्चिक राशि में चंद्रमा होने से वह अपनी नीच राशि में होता है और बुरा फल देने वाला होता है।


*-क्या होता है अगर चंद्रमा अशुभ हो?*


- कुंडली में चंद्रमा के अशुभ होने से व्यक्ति फ्रस्ट्रेशन का शिकार हो जाता है।

- अशुभ चंद्रमा व्यक्ति को रोगी बनाता है। 

- कुंडली में स्थित नीच राशि का चंद्रमा मानसिक रोगी बनाता है।

- चंद्रमा माता का कारक ग्रह होता है इसलिए यह अशुभ होने पर माता के सुख से वंचित करता है।


*क्या करें अगर चंद्रमा अशुभ हो?*



- बहते जल में चांदी का सिक्का बहाएं।

- कुंवारी कन्या को हरे वस्त्र दान दें।

- भैरव मन्दिर में दूध चढ़ाएं।

- दूध का दान दें।

- बहती नदी में दूध डालें।

----------


## reportersre

मित्र क्या सिर्फ हाथ देख कर भविष्य का पता चल सकता है. की आने वाला समय कैसा होगा. कृपया जानकारी दे

----------


## hot gujju

नितेश भाई , आपकी यह पोस्ट बहुत लाभदायक है , आप इसी तरह आपकी जानकारी हमारे साथ बाटते रहो |

----------


## underground

thankd is sutr ke liye or repo bhi

----------


## SUNIL1107

*मित्र कृपया बताएं की कुंडली में कुम्भ लग्न की कुंडली में चतुर्थ भाव में शुक्र एवं मंगल जो की वृष राशी में हैं, क्या फल देते हैं !*
*काफी समय से इस प्रकार के सूत्र का इंतजार था ! बधाई*

----------


## PATIRAJ

PAGE NO 1, 
आज ज्योतिष, अंक, और हस्तरेखा विद्या समाज के अंग बन चुके हैं पर इनके पीछे कोई वैज्ञानिक तथ्य नहीं है। यह विद्यायें कुछ लोगो के जीवन व्यापन का साधन हैं तो कुछ लोगो को, कष्ट से मुक्ति दिलाने की झूटी दिलासा दे कर, शान्ति पहुंचाते हैं। इस लेख में उन बातों की चर्चा होगी जिससे पता चलता है कि इनका विज्ञान से कोई संबन्ध नहीं है। सबसे पहले हम ज्योतिष विद्या के बारे में बात करेंगे, पर पहले तारे, ग्रह और तब राशि के बारे में।तारे और ग्रहरात में आकाश में कई पिण्ड चमकते रहते हैं, इनमें से अधिकतर पिण्ड हमेशा पूरब की दिशा से उठते हैं और एक निश्चित गति प्राप्त करते हैं और पश्चिम की दिशा में अस्त होते हैं। इन पिण्डों का आपस में एक दूसरे के सापेक्ष भी कोई परिवर्तन नहीं होता है। इन पिण्डों को तारा (Star) कहा गया। पर कुछ ऐसे भी पिण्ड हैं जो बाकी पिण्ड के सापेक्ष में कभी आगे जाते थे और कभी पीछे - यानी कि वे घुमक्कड़ थे। Planet एक लैटिन का शब्द है जिसका अर्थ इधर-उधर घूमने वाला है। इसलिये इन पिण्डों का नाम Planet और हिन्दी में ग्रह रख दिया गया।
हमारे लिये आकाश में सबसे चमकीला पिण्ड सूरज है, फिर चन्द्रमा और उसके बाद रात के तारे या ग्रह। तारे स्वयं में एक सूरज हैं। ज्यादातर, हमारे सूरज से बड़े ओर चमकीले, पर इतनी दूर हैं कि उनकी रोशनी हमारे पास आते आते बहुत क्षीण हो जाती है इसलिये दिन में नहीं दिखायी पड़ते पर रात में दिखायी पड़ते हैं। कुछ प्रसिद्ध तारे इस प्रकार हैं:
सबसे प्रसिद्ध तारा, ध्रुव तारा (Polaris या North star) है। यह इस समय पृथ्वी की धुरी पर है इसलिये अपनी जगह पर स्थिर दिखायी पड़ता है। ऐसा पहले नहीं था या आगे नहीं होगा। ऐसा क्यों है, इसके बारे में आगे चर्चा होगी।
तारों में सबसे चमकीला तारा व्याध (Sirius) है। इसे Dog star भी कहा जाता है क्योंकि यह Canis major (बृहल्लुब्धक) नाम के तारा समूह का हिस्सा है।
मित्रक (Alpha Centauri), नरतुरंग (Centaurus) तारा समूह का एक तारा है। यदि सूरज को छोड़ दें तो तारों में यह हमसे सबसे पास है। प्रकाश की किरणें १ सेकेन्ड मे ३x(१०)८ मीटर की दूरी तय करती हैं। एक प्रकाश वर्ष वह दूरी है जो कि प्रकाश की किरणें एक साल में तय करती हैं। इसकी हमसे दूरी लगभग ४.३ प्रकाश वर्ष है। वास्तव में यह एक तारा नहीं है पर तीन तारों का समूह है जो एक दूसरे के तरफ चक्कर लगा रहें हैं, इसमें Proxima Centauri हमारे सबसे पास आता है।
ग्रह और चन्द्रमा, सूरज नहीं हैं। यह अपनी रोशनी में नहीं चमकते पर सूरज की रोशनी को परिवर्तित करके चमकते हैं।, तारे टिमटिमाते हैं पर ग्रह नहीं। तारों की रोशनी का टिमटिमाना, हवा में रोशनी के अपवर्तन (refraction) के कारण होता है। यह तारों की रोशनी पर ही होता है क्योंकि तारे हमसे बहुत दूर हैं और इनके द्वारा आती रोशनी की किरणें हम तक पहुंचते पहुंचते समान्तर हो जाती हैं पर ग्रहों कि नहीं।
प्राचीन भारत में खगोल शास्त्रपहले के ज्योतिषाचार्य वास्तव में उच्च कोटि के खगोलशास्त्री थे और अपने देश के खगोलशास्त्री दुनिया में सबसे आगे। अपने देश में तो ईसा के पूर्व ही मालुम था कि पृथ्वी सूरज के चारो तरफ चक्कर लगाती है। यजुर्वेद के अध्याय ३ की कण्डिका ६ इस प्रकार है,

----------


## PATIRAJ

*ज्योतिष शास्त्र में सूर्य की महता
वेदों में सूर्य को जगत की आत्मा कहा गया है।समस्त चराचर जगत की आत्मा सूर्य ही है.सूर्य से ही इस पृथ्वी पर जीवन है,यह आज एक सर्वमान्य सत्य है.वैदिक काल में आर्य सूर्य को ही सारे जगत का कर्ता धर्ता मानते थे.सूर्य का शब्दार्थ है सर्व प्रेरक.यह सर्व प्रकाशक,सर्व प्रवर्तक होने से सर्व कल्याणकारी है.ऋग्वेद के देवताओं कें सूर्य का महत्वपूर्ण स्थान है.यजुर्वेद ने "चक्षो सूर्यो जायत" कह कर सूर्य को भगवान का नेत्र माना है.छान्दोग्यपनिषद में सूर्य को प्रणव निरूपित कर उनकी ध्यान साधना से पुत्र प्राप्ति का लाभ बताया गया है.ब्रह्मवैर्वत पुराण तो सूर्य को परमात्मा स्वरूप मानता है.प्रसिद्ध गायत्री मंत्र सूर्य परक ही है.सूर्योपनिषद में सूर्य को ही संपूर्ण जगत की उतपत्ति का एक मात्र कारण निरूपित किया गया है.और उन्ही को संपूर्ण जगत की आत्मा तथा ब्रह्म बताया गया है.सूर्योपनिषद की श्रुति के अनुसार संपूर्ण जगत की सृष्टि तथा उसका पालन सूर्य ही करते है.सूर्य ही संपूर्ण जगत की अंतरात्मा हैं.अत: कोई आश्चर्य नही कि वैदिक काल से ही भारत में सूर्योपासना का प्रचलन रहा है.पहले यह सूर्योपासना मंत्रों से होती थी.बाद में मूर्ति पूजा का प्रचलन हुआ तो यत्र तत्र सूर्य मन्दिरों का नैर्माण हुआ.भविष्य पुराण में ब्रह्मा विष्णु के मध्य एक संवाद में सूर्य पूजा एवं मन्दिर निर्माण का महत्व समझाया गया है.अनेक पुराणों में यह आख्यान भी मिलता है,कि ऋषि दुर्वासा के शाप से कुष्ठ रोग ग्रस्त श्री कृष्ण पुत्र साम्ब ने सूर्य की आराधना कर इस भयंकर रोग से मुक्ति पायी थी.प्राचीन काल में भगवान सूर्य के अनेक मन्दिर भारत में बने हुए थे.उनमे आज तो कुछ विश्व प्रसिद्ध हैं.वैदिक साहित्य में ही नही आयुर्वेद, ज्योतिष, हस्तरेखा शास्त्रों में सूर्य का महत्व प्रतिपादित किया गया है.
.*

----------


## PATIRAJ

> *ज्योतिष शास्त्र में सूर्य की महता
> वेदों में सूर्य को जगत की आत्मा कहा गया है।समस्त चराचर जगत की आत्मा सूर्य ही है.सूर्य से ही इस पृथ्वी पर जीवन है,यह आज एक सर्वमान्य सत्य है.वैदिक काल में आर्य सूर्य को ही सारे जगत का कर्ता धर्ता मानते थे.सूर्य का शब्दार्थ है सर्व प्रेरक.यह सर्व प्रकाशक,सर्व प्रवर्तक होने से सर्व कल्याणकारी है.ऋग्वेद के देवताओं कें सूर्य का महत्वपूर्ण स्थान है.यजुर्वेद ने "चक्षो सूर्यो जायत" कह कर सूर्य को भगवान का नेत्र माना है.छान्दोग्यपनिषद में सूर्य को प्रणव निरूपित कर उनकी ध्यान साधना से पुत्र प्राप्ति का लाभ बताया गया है.ब्रह्मवैर्वत पुराण तो सूर्य को परमात्मा स्वरूप मानता है.प्रसिद्ध गायत्री मंत्र सूर्य परक ही है.सूर्योपनिषद में सूर्य को ही संपूर्ण जगत की उतपत्ति का एक मात्र कारण निरूपित किया गया है.और उन्ही को संपूर्ण जगत की आत्मा तथा ब्रह्म बताया गया है.सूर्योपनिषद की श्रुति के अनुसार संपूर्ण जगत की सृष्टि तथा उसका पालन सूर्य ही करते है.सूर्य ही संपूर्ण जगत की अंतरात्मा हैं.अत: कोई आश्चर्य नही कि वैदिक काल से ही भारत में सूर्योपासना का प्रचलन रहा है.पहले यह सूर्योपासना मंत्रों से होती थी.बाद में मूर्ति पूजा का प्रचलन हुआ तो यत्र तत्र सूर्य मन्दिरों का नैर्माण हुआ.भविष्य पुराण में ब्रह्मा विष्णु के मध्य एक संवाद में सूर्य पूजा एवं मन्दिर निर्माण का महत्व समझाया गया है.अनेक पुराणों में यह आख्यान भी मिलता है,कि ऋषि दुर्वासा के शाप से कुष्ठ रोग ग्रस्त श्री कृष्ण पुत्र साम्ब ने सूर्य की आराधना कर इस भयंकर रोग से मुक्ति पायी थी.प्राचीन काल में भगवान सूर्य के अनेक मन्दिर भारत में बने हुए थे.उनमे आज तो कुछ विश्व प्रसिद्ध हैं.वैदिक साहित्य में ही नही आयुर्वेद, ज्योतिष, हस्तरेखा शास्त्रों में सूर्य का महत्व प्रतिपादित किया गया है.
> .*


 ज्योतिष शास्त्र में सूर्य
भारतीय ज्योतिष में सूर्य को आत्मा का कारक माना गया है.सूर्य से सम्बन्धित नक्षत्र कृतिका उत्तराषाढा और उत्तराफ़ाल्गुनी हैं.यह भचक्र की पांचवीं राशि सिंह का स्वामी है.सूर्य पिता का प्रतिधिनित्व करता है, लकडी, मिर्च, घास, हिरन, शेर, ऊन, स्वर्ण-आभूषण, तांबा आदि का भी कारक है. मन्दिर,महल,जंगल,कि  ा एवं नदी का किनारा इसका निवास स्थान है.शरीर में पेट आंख ह्रदय चेहरा का प्रतिधिनित्व करता है.और इस ग्रह से आंख सिर रक्तचाप ,गंजापन एवं बुखार संबन्धी बीमारी होती हैं.सूर्य की जाति क्षत्रिय है.शरीर की बनावट सूर्य के अनुसार मानी जाती है.हड्डियों का ढांचा सूर्य के क्षेत्र में आता है.सूर्य का अयन ६ माह का होता है.६ माह यह दक्षिणायन यानी भूमध्य रेखा के दक्षिण में मकर वृत पर रहता है,और ६ माह यह भूमध्य रेखा के उत्तर में कर्क वृत पर रहता है.इसका रंग केशरिया माना जाता है.धातु तांबा और रत्न माणिक उपरत्न लाडली है.यह पुरुष ग्रह है.इससे आयु की गणना ५० साल मानी जाती है.सूर्य अष्टम मृत्यु स्थान से सम्बन्धित होने पर मौत आग से मानी जाती है.सूर्य सप्तम दृ्ष्टि से देखता है.सूर्य की दिशा पूर्व है.सबसे अधिक बली होने पर यह राजा का कारक माना जाता है.सूर्य के मित्र चन्द्र मंगल और गुरु हैं.शत्रु शनि और शुक्र हैं.समान देखने वाला ग्रह बुध है.सूर्य की विंशोत्तरी दशा ६ साल की होती है.सूर्य गेंहू घी पत्थर दवा और माणिक्य पदार्थो पर अपना असर डालता है.पित्त रोग का कारण सूर्य ही है.और वनस्पति जगत में लम्बे पेड का कारक सूर्य है.मेष के १० अंश पर उच्च और तुला के १० अंश पर नीच माना जाता है.सूर्य का भचक्र के अनुसार मूल त्रिकोण सिंह पर ० अंश से लेकर १० अंश तक शक्तिशाली फ़लदायी होता है.सूर्य के देवता भगवान शिव हैं.सूर्य का मौसम गर्मी की ऋतु है.सूर्य के नक्षत्र कृतिका का फ़ारसी नाम सुरैया है.और इस नक्षत्र से शुरु होने वाले नाम ’अ’ ई उ ए अक्षरों से चालू होते हैं.इस नक्षत्र के तारों की संख्या अनेक है.इसका एक दिन में भोगने का समय एक घंटा है
सूर्य ग्रह सम्बन्धी अन्य विवरण
सूर्य प्रत्यक्ष देवता है,सम्पूर्ण जगत के नेत्र हैं.इन्ही के द्वारा दिन और रात का सृजन होता है.इनसे अधिक निरन्तर साथ रहने वाला और कोई देवता नही है.इन्ही के उदय होने पर सम्पूर्ण जगत का उदय होता है,और इन्ही के अस्त होने पर समस्त जगत सो जाता है.इन्ही के उगने पर लोग अपने घरों के किवाड खोल कर आने वाले का स्वागत करते हैं,और अस्त होने पर अपने घरों के किवाड बन्द कर लेते हैं. सूर्य ही कालचक्र के प्रणेता है.सूर्य से ही दिन-रात ,पल,मास,पक्ष तथा संवत आदि का विभाजन होता है. सूर्य सम्पूर्ण संसार के प्रकाशक हैं,इनके बिना अन्धकार के अलावा और कुछ नही है. सूर्य आत्माकारक ग्रह है,यह राज्य-सुख, सत्ता, ऐश्वर्य, वैभव, अधिकार,आदि प्रदान करता है.यह सौरमंडल का प्रथम ग्रह है,कारण इसके बिना उसी प्रकार से हम सौरजगत को नही जान सकते थे,जिस प्रकार से माता के द्वारा पैदा नही करने पर हम संसार को नही जान सकते थे. सूर्य सम्पूर्ण सौर जगत का आधार स्तम्भ है.अर्थात सारा सौर-मंडल, ग्रह, उपग्रह, नक्षत्र आदि सभी सूर्य से ही शक्ति पाकर इसके इर्द गिर्द घूमते है,यह सिंह राशि का स्वामी है,परमात्मा ने सूर्य को जगत में प्रकाश करने, संचालन करने, अपने तेज से, शरीर में ज्योति प्रदान करने,तथा जठराग्नि के रूप में आमाशय में अन्न को पचाने का कार्य सौंपा है. ज्योतिष शास्त्र में सूर्य को मस्तिष्क का अधिपति बताया गया है, ब्रह्माण्ड में विद्यमान प्रज्ञा शक्ति और चेतना तरंगों के द्वारा मस्तिष्क की गतिशीलता उर्वरता और सूक्षमता के विकाश और विनास का कार्य भी सूर्य के द्वारा ही होता है. यह संसार के सभी जीवों द्वारा किये गये सभी कार्यों का साक्षी है.और न्यायाधीश के सामने साक्ष्य प्रस्तुत करने जैसा काम करता है. यह जातक के ह्रदय के अन्दर उचित और अनुचित को बताने का काम करता है, किसी भी अनुचित कार्य को करने के पहले यह जातक को मना करता है,और अंदर की आत्मा से आवाज देता है,साथ ही जान बूझ कर गलत काम करने पर यह ह्रदय और हड्डियों में कम्पन भी प्रदान करता है,गलत काम को रोकने के लिये यह ह्रदय में साहस का संचार भी करता है.

----------


## PATIRAJ

*जो जातक अपनी शक्ति और अंहकार से चूर होकर जानते हुए भी निन्दनीय कार्य करते हैं,दूसरों का शोषण करते हैं और माता पिता की सेवा न करके उनको नाना प्रकार के कष्ट देते हैं,सूर्य उनके इस कार्य का भुगतान उसकी विद्या, यश और धन पर पूर्णत: रोक लगाकर उसे बुद्धि से दीन हीन करके पग पग पर अपमानित करके उसके द्वारा किये गये कर्मों का भोग करवाता है.आंखों की रोशनी का अपने प्रकार से हरण करने के बाद भक्ष्य और अभक्ष्य का भोजन करवाता है,ऊंचे और नीचे स्थानों पर गिराता है,चोट देता है.
श्रेष्ठ कार्य करने वालों को सदबुद्धि, विद्या, धन और यश देकर जगत में नाम देता है,समाज में इज्जत और मान सम्मान देता है.उन्हें उत्तम यश का भागी बना कर भोग करवाता है.जो लोग आध्यात्म में अपना मन लगाते हैं,उनके अन्दर भगवान की छवि का रसस्वादन करवाता है.सूर्य से लाल स्वर्ण रंग की किरणें न मिलें तो कोई भी वनस्पति उत्पन्न नही हो सकती है.इन्ही से यह जगत स्थिर रहता है,चेष्टाशील रहता है और सामने दिखाई देता है.
जातक अपना हाथ देख कर अपने बारे में स्वयं निर्णय कर सकता है,यदि सूर्य रेखा हाथ में बिलकुल नही है या मामूली सी है,तो उसके फ़लस्वरूप उसकी विद्या कम होगी,वह जो भी पढेगा वह कुछ समय बाद भूल जायेगा, धनवान धन को नही रोक पायेंगे, पिता पुत्र में विवाद होगा और अगर इस रेखा में द्वीप आदि है तो निश्चित रूप से गलत इल्जाम लगेंगे, बिना किए अपराध के दंड का भागीदार बनना पडेगा.
सूर्य क्रूर ग्रह भी है, जो कि जातक के स्वभाव में तीव्रता देता है. नीच राशि तुला में हो तो वह तीव्रता जातक के लिये घातक होगी, दुनियां की कोई औषिधि, यंत्र, जडी, बूटी नही है जो इस तीव्रता को कम कर सके.केवल सूर्य मंत्र में ही इतनी शक्ति है,कि जो इस तीव्रता को कम कर सकता है. सूर्य जीव मात्र को प्रकाश देता है.जिन जातकों के हाथ में सूर्य रेखा प्रबल और स्पष्ट होती है,उन्हे समझना चाहिये कि सूर्य उन्हें पूरा बल दे रहा है.इस प्रकार के जातक कभी गलत और निन्दनीय कार्य नही करेंगें.उनका ओज और तेज सराहनीय होता है.
सूर्य का अन्य ग्रहों के साथ होने पर ज्योतिष से किया जाने वाला फ़ल कथन
सूर्य और चन्द्र दोनो के एक साथ होने पर सूर्य को पिता और चन्द्र को यात्रा मानने पर पिता की यात्रा के प्रति कहा जा सकता है.सूर्य राज्य है तो चन्द्र यात्रा राजकीय यात्रा भी कही जा सकती है.एक संतान की उन्नति जन्म स्थान से बाहर होती है.
सूर्य और मंगल के साथ होने पर मंगल शक्ति है अभिमान है,इस प्रकार से पिता शक्तिशाली और प्रभावी होता है.मंगल भाई है तो वह सहयोग करेगा,मंगल रक्त है तो पिता और पुत्र दोनो में रक्त सम्बन्धी बीमारी होती है,ह्रदय रोग भी हो सकता है.दोनो ग्रह १-१२ या १-७ में हो तो यह जरूरी हो जाता है.स्त्री चक्र में पति प्रभावी होता है, क्रोध अधिक होता है,परन्तु आपस में प्रेम भी अधिक होता है,मंगल पति का कारक बन जाता है.
सूर्य और बुध में बुध ज्ञानी है,बली होने पर शिक्षण, अध्यापन कार्यों में संलग्नता रहती है,पिता पुत्र दोनो ही ज्ञानी होते हैं.समाज में प्रतिष्ठा प्राप्त होती है.जातक के अन्दर वासना का भंडार होता है,दोनो मिलकर नकली मंगल का रूप भी धारण कर लेता है.पिता के बहन हो और पिता के पास भूमि भी हो,पिता का सम्बन्ध किसी महिला से भी हो.
सूर्य और गुरु के साथ होने पर सूर्य आत्मा है,गुरु जीव है. इस प्रकार से यह संयोग एक जीवात्मा संयोग का रूप ले लेता है.जातक का जन्म ईश्वर अंश से हो अर्थात परिवार के किसी पूर्वज ने आकर जन्म लिया हो, जातक में दूसरों की सहायता करने का हमेशा मानस बना रहे और जातक का यश चारो तरफ़ फ़ैलता रहे,सरकारी क्षेत्रों में जातक को पदवी भी मिले.जातक का पुत्र भी उपरोक्त कार्यों में संलग्न रहे,पिता के पास परामर्शदाता जैसे काम हों,स्त्री चक्र में उसको सभी प्रकार के सुख मिलते रहें,वह आभूषणों आदि से कभी वंचित न रहे,उसे अपने मयके और ससुराल में चहुँ ओर से मान-सम्मान मिलते रहें.
सूर्य और शुक्र के साथ होने पर सूर्य पिता है और शुक्र भवन,वित्त है,अत: पिता के पास वित्त और भवन के साथ सभी प्रकार के भौतिक सुख हों,पुत्र के बारे में भी यह कह सकते हैं.शुक्र रज है और सूर्य गर्मी अत: पत्नी को गर्भपात होते रहें,संतान कम हों,१२ वें या दूसरे भाव में होने पर आंखों में रोग हो.६ या ८ भाव में होने पर ऎसा जीवन साथी के साथ भी हो सकता है.स्त्री चक्र में पत्नी के एक बहिन हो जो जातिका से बडी हो, जातक को राज्य से धन मिलता रहे. शुक्र वीर्य है और सूर्य गर्मी जातक के संतान पैदा नही हो.स्त्री की कुन्डली में जातिका को मूत्र सम्बन्धी रोग देता है. अस्त शुक्र स्वास्थ्य हानि करता है.
सूर्य और शनि के साथ होने पर शनि कर्म है और सूर्य राज्य,अत: जातक के पिता का कार्य सरकारी हो, जातक के जन्म के समय काफ़ी परेशानी हुई हो. पिता के सामने रहने तक पुत्र आलसी हो, पिता और पुत्र के साथ रहने पर उन्नति नही हो. वैदिक ज्योतिष में इसे पितृ दोष माना जाता है, जिसके निवारण के लिए जातक को नित्य गायत्री मन्त्र का जाप करना चाहिये.
सूर्य और राहु के एक साथ होने पर जातक के पितामह प्रतिष्ठित व्यक्ति होने चाहिये. जातक कानून विरूद्ध अनैतिक कार्यों में रूचि रखता हो, पिता की मृ्त्यु दुर्घटना में हो, जातक के जन्म के समय में पिता को चोट लगे,संतान कष्ट से हो,पिता के किसी भाई को अनिष्ठ हो.
सूर्य और केतु साथ होने पर पिता और पुत्र दोनों धार्मिक हों,कार्यों में कठिनाई हो,पिता के पास भूमि हो लेकिन किसी काम की नही हो
जन्मकुण्ड़ली के बारह भावों में सूर्य की स्थिति
प्रथम भाव में सूर्य-स्वाभिमानी,शूरवीर,  पर्यटन प्रिय, क्रोधी, परिवार से व्यथित, धन में कमी, वायु-पित्त जन्य व्याधि से ग्रसित .
दूसरे भाव में सूर्य से भाग्यशाली, पूर्ण सुख की प्राप्ति, धन की अस्थिरता किन्तु उत्तम कार्यों में व्यय, स्त्री के कारण परिवार में कलह, मुख और नेत्र रोग, पत्नी को ह्रदय रोग. विवाह पश्चात जीवन साथी के पिता को हानि.
तीसरे भाव में सूर्य प्रतापी, पराक्रमी, विद्वान, विचारवान, कवि, राज्यसुख, मुकद्दमे में विजय, भाइयों के अन्दर राजनीति होने से परेशानी.
चौथे भाव में सूर्य ह्रदय में जलन, शरीर से सुन्दर, गुप्त विद्या प्रेमी,विदेश गमन,राजकीय चुनाव आदि में विजय,युद्ध वाले कारण,मुकद्दमे आदि में पराजित,व्यथित मन.
पंचम भाव में सूर्य कुशाग्र बुद्धि, धीरे धीरे धन की प्राप्ति, पेट के रोग, राजकीय शिक्षण संस्थानो से लगाव, मोतीझारा, मलेरिया बुखार.
छठवें भाव में सूर्य निरोगी न्यायवान, शत्रु नाशक, मातृकुल से कष्ट.
सप्तम भाव में सूर्य कठोर आत्म रत, राज्य वर्ग से पीडित, व्यापार में हानि, स्त्री कष्ट.
आठवें भाव में सूर्य धनी, धैर्यवान, काम करने के अन्दर गुस्सा, चिन्ता से ह्रदय रोग,आलस्य से धन नाश,नशे आदि से स्वास्थ्य खराब.
नवें भाव में सूर्य योगी, तपस्वी, ज्योतिषी, साधक, सुखी किन्तु स्वभाव से क्रूर.
दसवें भाव में सूर्य व्यवहार कुशल, राज्य से सम्मान, उदार, ऐश्वर्य,माता को नकारात्मक विचारों से कष्ट,अपने ही लोगों से बिछोह.
ग्यारहवें भाव में सूर्य धनी सुखी बलबान स्वाभिमानी,सदाचार  ,शत्रुनाशक,अनायास सम्पत्ति की प्राप्ति,पुत्र की पत्नी या पुत्री के पति से कष्ट.
बारहवें भाव में सूर्य उदासीन, आलसी, नेत्र रोगी, मस्तिष्क रोगी, लडाई झगडे में विजय,बहस करनेकी आदत.
सूर्य ग्रह के लिये दान
सूर्य ग्रह के दुष्प्रभाव से बचने के लिये अपने बजन के बराबर के गेंहूं,लाल और पीले मिले हुए रंग के वस्त्र,लाल मिठाई,कपिला गाय,गुड और तांबा धातु, श्रद्धा पूर्वक किसी गरीब ब्राहमण को बुलाकर विधि विधान से संकल्प पूर्वक दान करना चाहिये।
सूर्याष्टक स्तोत्र
आदि देव: नमस्तुभ्यम प्रसीद मम भास्कर । दिवाकर नमस्तुभ्यम प्रभाकर नमोअस्तु ते ॥
सप्त अश्व रथम आरूढम प्रचंडम कश्यप आत्मजम । श्वेतम पदमधरम देवम तम सूर्यम प्रणमामि अहम ॥
लोहितम रथम आरूढम सर्वलोकम पितामहम । महा पाप हरम देवम त्वम सूर्यम प्रणमामि अहम ॥
त्रैगुण्यम च महाशूरम ब्रह्मा विष्णु महेश्वरम । महा पाप हरम देवम त्वम सूर्यम प्रणमामि अहम ॥
बृंहितम तेज: पुंजम च वायुम आकाशम एव च । प्रभुम च सर्वलोकानाम तम सूर्यम प्रणमामि अहम ॥
बन्धूक पुष्प संकाशम हार कुण्डल भूषितम । एक-चक्र-धरम देवम तम सूर्यम प्रणमामि अहम ॥
तम सूर्यम जगत कर्तारम महा तेज: प्रदीपनम । महापाप हरम देवम तम सूर्यम प्रणमामि अहम ॥
सूर्य-अष्टकम पठेत नित्यम ग्रह-पीडा प्रणाशनम । अपुत्र: लभते पुत्रम दरिद्र: धनवान भवेत ॥
आमिषम मधुपानम च य: करोति रवे: दिने । सप्त जन्म भवेत रोगी प्रतिजन्म दरिद्रता ॥
स्त्री तैल मधु मांसानि य: त्यजेत तु रवेर दिने । न व्याधि: शोक दारिद्रयम सूर्यलोकम गच्छति ॥

सूर्याष्टक सिद्ध स्तोत्र है,प्रात: स्नानोपरान्त तांबे के पात्र से सूर्य को अर्ध्य देना चाहिये,तदोपरान्त सूर्य के सामने खडे होकर सूर्य को देखते हुए १०८ पाठ नित्य करने चाहिये.नित्य पाठ करने से मान,सम्मान,नेत्र ज्योति जीवनोप्रयन्त बनी रहेगी*

----------


## SUNIL1107

*हमारे प्रश्न का जबाब नहीं दिया मित्र ! समस्त अन्तर्वासना परिवार कोहोली की  हार्दिकशुभ-कामनाएं !*

----------


## PATIRAJ

*आधुनिक भागदौड के इस जीवन में कभी न कभी हर व्यक्ति डिप्रेशन अर्थात अवसाद का शिकार हो ही जाता है।. डिप्रेशन आज इतना आम हो चुका है कि लोग इसे बीमारी के तौर पर नहीं लेते और नजरअंदाज कर देते हैं। किन्तु ऎसा करने का परिणाम कभी कभी बहुत ही बुरा हो सकता है।
डिप्रेशन मानसिक लक्षणों के अतिरिक्त शारीरिक लक्षण प्रकट करता है,जिनमे छाती में दर्द,दिल की धडकन में तेजी,कमजोरी,आलस और शिरोव्यथा(सिर दर्द) सम्मिलित हैं। इसके अतिरिक्त इस रोग से ग्रसित व्यक्ति का मन किसी काम-धंधे में नहीं लगता,उसके स्वभाव में चिडचिडापन आ जाता है,उदासी रहने लगती है और वह शारीरिक स्तर पर भी थका थका सा अनुभव करता है। वैसे तो यह बीमारी किसी भी आयु वर्ग के व्यक्ति को कभी भी हो सकती है,किन्तु अनुभव सिद्ध है कि बहुधा इस रोग से पीडित किशोरावस्था के जातक तथा स्त्रियां अधिक होती हैं…….कारण,कि इस रोग का केद्रबिन्दु मन हैं ओर मन भावुक व्यक्ति को अपनी चपेट में जल्दी लेता है।जैसा कि आप सब लोग जानते ही हैं कि स्त्रियों को सृ्ष्टि नें पुरूषों की तुलना में अधिक भावनात्मक बनाया है (परन्तु आधुनिक परिवेश में देखा जाए तो इसका भी अपवाद है,इसी समाज में आपको ऎसी भी स्त्रियां देखने को मिल जाएंगी जो कि निर्दयता में हिंसक जीवों को भी पीछे छोड दें) दूसरा,किशोरावस्था के जातक इस रोग की चपेट में अधिक आते हैं, क्यों कि उनका मन अपने आगामी भविष्य के अकल्पनीय स्वपन संजोने लगता है। स्वपनों की असीमित उडान के पश्चात जब यथार्थ के ठोस धरातल से उनका सामना होता है तो मन अवसादग्रस्त होने लगता है।

डिप्रेशन जैसे मानसिक रोगों का केन्द्रबिन्दु मन है। मन जो कि शरीर का बहुत ही सूक्ष्म अव्यव होता है,लेकिन आन्तरिक एवं बाह्य सभी प्रकार की क्रियायों को यही प्रभावित करता है। आधुनिक चिकित्सा विज्ञान के अनुसार अवसाद(डिप्रेशन)मूल रूप से मस्तिष्क में रसायनिक स्त्राव के असंतुलन के कारण होता है,किन्तु वैदिक ज्योतिष अनुसार इस रोग का दाता, मन को संचालित करने वाला ग्रह चन्द्रमा तथा व्यक्ति की जन्मकुंडली में चतुर्थ भाव के स्वामी को माना जाता है। अगर चंद्रमा या चतुर्थेश नीच राशी में स्थित हो, अथवा षष्ठेश के साथ युति हो,या फिर राहू या केतु के साथ युति होकर कुंडली में ग्रहण योग निर्मित हो रहा हो तो इस रोग की उत्पति होती है।
इस रोग से पीडित व्यक्ति का सबसे पहले तो वातावरण परिवर्तित कर देना चाहिए,लेकिन यह समझ लेना गलत होगा कि सिर्फ वातावरण के परिवर्तन से रोग मुक्ति संभव है। इसके अतिरिक्त उसके आत्मविश्वास को जगाने का प्रयास करते रहना चाहिए, साथ ही कुछ महत्वपूर्ण सुझाव तथा उपाए भी इसके निवारणार्थ यहां दिए जा रहे हैं;—–

1.रोगी को चांदी के पात्र (गिलास आदि) में जल,शर्बत इत्यादि शीतल पेय पदार्थों का सेवन करना चाहिए।
2.सोमवार तथा पूर्णिमा की रात्री को चावल,दूध,मिश्री,चं  न लकडी,चीनी,खीर,सफेद वस्त्र,चांदी इत्यादि वस्तुओं
का दान करना चाहिए।
3.आशावादी बनें। प्रत्येक स्थिति में आशावादी दृ्ष्टिकोण अपनाऎं। अपनी असफलताओं को नहीं वरन सफलताओं को याद करें।
4.एकांत में न रहें। बाहर निकले,दूसरों से मेलजोल बढाएं और उनमें दिलचस्पी लें।
5.कभी भी खाली न बैठे क्यों कि अगर आप खाली बैठेंगे तो मन को अपनी उडान भरने का समय मिलेगा,जिससे भांती भांती के कुविचार उत्पन होने लगेंगे।
6.हो सके तो बेहतर मनोंरंजक साहित्य पढें,सिद्ध पुरूषों के प्रवचन सुनें,व्यायाम-योग-ध्यान साधना इत्यादि विधियों को अपनाऎं।
उपरोक्त उपायों एवं सुझावों को अपनाएं तथा अपने घर परिवार,समाज के साथ प्रेमपूर्ण व्यवहार करें,दूसरों की खुशियों में अपने लिए खुशियां ढूंढने का प्रयास करें……….जिससे आपका जीवन भी खुशियों से महके उठे।
श्रीरस्तु…………………  …..शुभमस्तु………………  ………..कल्याणमस्तु
*

----------


## PATIRAJ

*

आकाश में तारामंडल के विभिन्न रूपों में दिखाई देने वाले आकार को नक्षत्र कहते हैं। मूलतः नक्षत्र 27 माने गए हैं।

हिंदू पंचांग की उत्पत्ति वैदिक काल में ही हो चुकी थी। सूर्य को जगत की आत्मा मानकर उक्त काल में सूर्य व नक्षत्र सिद्धांत पर आधारित पंचांग होता था। वैदिक काल के पश्चात आर्यभट, वराहमिहिर, भास्कर आदि जैसे खगोलशास्त्रियों ने पंचांग को विकसित कर उसमें चंद्र की कलाओं का भी वर्णन किया।

वेदों और अन्य ग्रंथों में सूर्य, चंद्र, पृथ्वी और नक्षत्र सभी की स्थिति, दूरी और गति का वर्णन किया गया है। स्थिति, दूरी और गति के मान से ही पृथ्वी पर होने वाले दिन-रात और अन्य संधिकाल को विभाजित कर एक पूर्ण सटीक पंचांग बनाया गया है। जानते हैं हिंदू पंचांग की अवधारणा क्या है। पंचांग काल दिन को नामांकित करने की एक प्रणाली है। पंचांग के चक्र को खगोलकीय तत्वों से जोड़ा जाता है। बारह मास का एक वर्ष और 7 दिन का एक सप्ताह रखने का प्रचलन विक्रम संवत से शुरू हुआ। महीने का हिसाब सूर्य व चंद्रमा की गति पर रखा जाता है।

पंचांग की परिभाषा : पंचांग नाम पाँच प्रमुख भागों से बने होने के कारण है, यह है- तिथि, वार, नक्षत्र, योग और करण।

इसकी गणना के आधार पर हिंदू पंचांग की तीन धाराएँ हैं- पहली चंद्र आधारित, दूसरी नक्षत्र आधारित और तीसरी सूर्य आधारित कैलेंडर पद्धति। भिन्न-भिन्न रूप में यह पूरे भारत में माना जाता है। एक साल में 12 महीने होते हैं। प्रत्येक महीने में 15 दिन के दो पक्ष होते हैं- शुक्ल और कृष्ण। प्रत्येक साल में दो अयन होते हैं। इन दो अयनों की राशियों में 27 नक्षत्र भ्रमण करते रहते हैं।

तिथि : एक दिन को तिथि कहा गया है जो पंचांग के आधार पर उन्नीस घंटे से लेकर चौबीस घंटे तक की होती है। चंद्र मास में 30 तिथियाँ होती हैं, जो दो पक्षों में बँटी हैं। शुक्ल पक्ष में 1-14 और फिर पूर्णिमा आती है। पूर्णिमा सहित कुल मिलाकर पंद्रह तिथि। कृष्ण पक्ष में 1-14 और फिर अमावस्या आती है। अमावस्या सहित पंद्रह तिथि।

तिथियों के नाम निम्न हैं- पूर्णिमा (पूरनमासी), प्रतिपदा (पड़वा), द्वितीया (दूज), तृतीया (तीज), चतुर्थी (चौथ), पंचमी (पंचमी), षष्ठी (छठ), सप्तमी (सातम), अष्टमी (आठम), नवमी (नौमी), दशमी (दसम), एकादशी (ग्यारस), द्वादशी (बारस), त्रयोदशी (तेरस), चतुर्दशी (चौदस) और अमावस्या (अमावस)।

वार : एक सप्ताह में सात दिन होते हैं:- रविवार, सोमवार, मंगलवार, बुधवार, गुरुवार, शुक्रवार और शनिवार।

नक्षत्र : आकाश में तारामंडल के विभिन्न रूपों में दिखाई देने वाले आकार को नक्षत्र कहते हैं। मूलतः नक्षत्र 27 माने गए हैं। ज्योतिषियों द्वारा एक अन्य अभिजित नक्षत्र भी माना जाता है। चंद्रमा उक्त सत्ताईस नक्षत्रों में भ्रमण करता है। नक्षत्रों के नाम नीचे चंद्रमास में दिए गए हैं-

योग : योग 27 प्रकार के होते हैं। सूर्य-चंद्र की विशेष दूरियों की स्थितियों को योग कहते हैं। दूरियों के आधार पर बनने वाले 27 योगों के नाम क्रमशः इस प्रकार हैं:- विष्कुम्भ, प्रीति, आयुष्मान, सौभाग्य, शोभन, अतिगण्ड, सुकर्मा, धृति, शूल, गण्ड, वृद्धि, ध्रुव, व्याघात, हर्षण, वज्र, सिद्धि, व्यतिपात, वरीयान, परिघ, शिव, सिद्ध, साध्य, शुभ, शुक्ल, ब्रह्म, इंद्र और वैधृति।

पक्ष को भी जानें : प्रत्येक महीने में तीस दिन होते हैं। तीस दिनों को चंद्रमा की कलाओं के घटने और बढ़ने के आधार पर दो पक्षों यानि शुक्ल पक्ष और कृष्ण पक्ष में विभाजित किया गया है। एक पक्ष में लगभग पंद्रह दिन या दो सप्ताह होते हैं। एक सप्ताह में सात दिन होते हैं। शुक्ल पक्ष में चंद्र की कलाएँ बढ़ती हैं और कृष्ण पक्ष में घटती हैं।
*

----------


## PATIRAJ

आज की माँ, अम्मा, मम्मी——

तन को सजाना व्यर्थ है तेरा,

यदि मन को नहीं सजाती ।

ब्यूटी पार्लर में जा-जा जाकर तुम,

क्यों ? मातृत्व, सतीत्व, वात्सल्य

की सूक्ष्म-शक्ति को गंवाती??

द्वारा – गुरुतत्व शिवोम्* तीर्थजी।

क्या माँ, बहिन, बेटी, भाभी, बहू आदि को उपरोक्तानुसार सूक्ष्म-श्रृंगार मातृत्व, नारीत्व, वात्सल्य मिल सकता है ? कदापि नहीं । इसी के कारण घर, परिवार, समाज में ऋणात्मक-ऊर्जा का सृजन हो रहा है । इसके कारण प्रत्येक घर में मन्थरा, कैकयी आदि का प्रादुर्भाव हो रहा है।

जब नन्ही-नन्ही बिटियों से लेकर 60 वसन्त पार करने वाली कल के भविष्य का निर्माण करने वाली सूक्ष्म-शक्तियों में एवं अन्य ब्यूटी-पार्लर के पायदानों पर चढते तथा उतरते देखते हैं तो यह ऋणात्मक भाव एवं भावना (Negative Emotions of Feeling) की मनोवृत्ति उत्पन्न होती है कि मातृ-शक्तियों को कहां ले जाएगी?

आज की नारियाँ न जाने किस भ्रम-विभ्रम के जाल में फंसकर स्वयं के साथ इतना अत्याचार करती हैं कि स्वयं को आकर्षक दिखाने के चक्कर में मातृत्व, सतीत्व, वात्सल्य आदि का सर्वदा त्याग करती जा रही हैं और उसका दोषारोपण न जाने किस-किस को दे रही हैं । वे टेम्पररी (Temporary) जवान दिखने के चक्कर में समय से पहिले ही परमानेन्ट (Permanent) बूढी होती जा रही हैं ।

नारी जितना वक्त तुम साज-सज्जा में खर्च करती हो या अन्य किसी रूप में सौन्दर्य बढाने के लिए खर्च करती हो, उतना ही वक्त यदि अपने पुत्र-बच्चों, बच्चियों को धनात्मक संस्कार बनाने में लगा देती तो निश्चित ही संसार में समस्त प्रकार का पर्यावरण स्वतः ही सामान्य हो जायेगा।

आज की नारियाँ?

कभी आइब्रो,

आज की नारियाँ?

कभी थ्रेडिंग,

आज की नारियाँ?

कभी ब्लीचिंग,

आज की नारियाँ?

कभी लेग ब्यूटी,

आज की नारियाँ?

कभी बॉडी वेक्सिंग,

आज की नारियाँ?

कभी फेशियल,

आज की नारियाँ?

कभी स्टेटनिंग,

आज की नारियाँ?

हेयर कलर,

आदि-आदि करके मातृत्व, सतीत्व, वात्सल्य की होली प्रतिदिन जलाकर पर्यावरण को बिगाडने में पूर्ण रूप से सहायक हैं ।

यह नारी-शक्ति अपना-अपना पिण्ड भी खराब कर रही हैं और ब्रह्माण्ड का पर्यावरण भी दूषित कर रही हैं ।

द्वारा – गुरुतत्व शिवोम् तीर्थ जी।
By Me :-"She is the Goddess who is the Cause, the giver of birth to the perceivable Universe, the Mother of the Pranava, Om"

----------


## PATIRAJ

शनि, राहु और केतु : दोस्त या दुश्मन (तीन ग्रहों की त्रिवेणी, कुछ अच्छी-कुछ बुरी)—-

शनि के अनुचर हैं राहु और केतु। शरीर में इनके स्थान नियु*क्त हैं। सिर राहु है तो केतु धड़। यदि आपके गले सहित ऊपर सिर तक किसी भी प्रकार की गंदगी या खार जमा है तो राहु का प्रकोप आपके ऊपर मँडरा रहा है और यदि फेफड़ें, पेट और पैर में किसी भी प्रकार का विकार है तो आप केतु के शिकार हैं।

राहु और केतु की भूमिका एक पुलिस अधिकारी की तरह है जो न्यायाधीश शनि के आदेश पर कार्य करते हैं। *शनि का रंग नीला, राहु का काला और केतु का सफेद माना जाता है। शनि के देवता भैरवजी हैं, राहु की सरस्वतीजी और केतु के देवता भगवान गणेशजी है।

शनि का पशु भैंसा, राहु का हाथी और काँटेदार जंगली चूहा तथा केतु का कुत्ता, गधा, सुअर और छिपकली है। शनि का वृक्ष कीकर, आँक व खजूर का वृक्ष, राहु का नारियल का पेड़ व कुत्ता घास और केतु का इमली का दरख्त, तिल के पौधे व केला है। शनि शरीर के दृष्टि, बाल, भवें, हड्डी और कनपटी वाले हिस्से पर, राहु सिर और ठोड़ी पर और केतु कान, रीढ़, घुटने, लिंग और जोड़ पर प्रभाव डालता है।

राहु की मार : यदि व्यक्ति अपने शरीर के अंदर किसी भी प्रकार की गंदगी पाले रखता है तो उसके ऊपर काली छाया मंडराने लगती है अर्थात राहु के फेर में व्यक्ति के साथ अचानक होने वाली घटनाएँ बढ़ जाती है। घटना-दुर्घटनाएँ, होनी-अनहोनी और कल्पना-विचार की जगह भय और कुविचार जगह बना लेते हैं।

राहु के फेर में आया व्यक्ति बेईमान या धोखेबाज होगा। राहु ऐसे व्यक्ति की तरक्की रोक देता है। राहु का खराब होना अर्थात् दिमाग की खराबियाँ होंगी, व्यर्थ के दुश्मन पैदा होंगे, सिर में चोट लग सकती है। व्यक्ति मद्यपान या संभोग में ज्यादा रत रह सकता है। राहु के खराब होने से गुरु भी साथ छोड़ देता है।

राहु के अच्छा होने से व्यक्ति में श्रेष्ठ साहित्यकार, दार्शनिक, वैज्ञानिक या फिर रहस्यमय विद्याओं के गुणों का विकास होता है। इसका दूसरा पक्ष यह कि इसके अच्छे होने से राजयोग भी फलित हो सकता है। आमतौर पर पुलिस या प्रशासन में इसके लोग ज्यादा होते हैं।

केतु की मार : जो व्यक्ति जुबान और दिल से गंदा है और रात होते ही जो रंग बदल देता है वह केतु का शिकार बन जाता है। यदि व्यक्ति किसी के साथ धोखा, फरेब, अत्याचार करता है तो केतु उसके पैरों से ऊपर चढ़ने लगता है और ऐसे व्यक्ति के जीवन की सारी गतिविधियाँ रुकने लगती है। नौकरी, धंधा, खाना और पीना सभी बंद होने लगता है। ऐसा व्यक्ति सड़क पर या जेल में सोता है घर पर नहीं। उसकी रात की नींद हराम रहती है, लेकिन दिन में सोकर वह सभी जीवन समर्थक कार्यों से दूर होता जाता है।

केतु के खराब होने से व्यक्ति पेशाब की बीमारी, जोड़ों का दर्द, सन्तान उत्पति में रुकावट और गृहकलह से ग्रस्त रहता है। केतु के अच्छा होने से व्यक्ति पद, प्रतिष्ठा और संतानों का सुख उठाता है और रात की नींद चैन से सोता है।

शनि की मार : पराई स्त्री के साथ रहना, शराब पीना, माँस खाना, झूठ बोलना, धर्म की बुराई करना या मजाक उड़ाना, पिता व पूर्वजों का अपमान करना और ब्याज का धंधा करना प्रमुख रूप से यह सात कार्य शनि को पसंद नहीं। उक्त में से जो व्यक्ति कोई-सा भी कार्य करता है शनि उसके कार्यकाल में उसके जीवन से शांति, सुख और समृद्धि छिन लेता है। व्यक्ति बुराइयों के रास्ते पर चलकर खुद बर्बाद हो जाता है। शनि उस सर्प की तरह है जिसके काटने पर व्यक्ति की मृत्यु तय है।

शनि के अशुभ प्रभाव के कारण मकान या मकान का हिस्सा गिर जाता है या क्षतिग्रस्त हो जाता है, नहीं तो कर्ज या लड़ाई-झगड़े के कारण मकान बिक जाता है। अंगों के बाल तेजी से झड़ जाते हैं। अचानक आग लग सकती है। धन, संपत्ति का किसी भी तरह नाश होता है। समय पूर्व दाँत और आँख की कमजोरी।

शनि की स्थिति यदि शुभ है तो व्यक्ति हर क्षेत्र में प्रगति करता है। उसके जीवन में किसी भी प्रकार का कष्ट नहीं होता। बाल और नाखून मजबूत होते हैं। ऐसा व्यक्ति न्यायप्रीय होता है और समाज में मान-सम्मान खूब रहता हैं।

बचाव का तरीका : शनि के उपाय- सर्वप्रथम भैरवजी के मंदिर जाकर उनसे अपने पापों की क्षमा माँगे। जुआ, सट्टा, शराब, वैश्या से संपर्क, धर्म की बुराई, पिता-पूर्वजों का अपमान और ब्याज आदि कार्यों से दूर रहें। शरीर के सभी छिद्रों को प्रतिदिन अच्छे से साफ रखें। दाँत, बाल और नाखूनों की सफाई रखें।

कौवे को प्रतिदिन रोटी खिलाएँ। छायादान करें, अर्थात कटोरी में थोड़ा-सा सरसो का तेल लेकर अपना चेहरा देखकर शनि मंदिर में रख आएँ। अंधे, अपंगों, सेवकों और सफाईकर्मियों से अच्छा व्यवहार रखें। रात को सिरहाने पानी रखें और उसे सुबह कीकर, आँक या खजूर के वृक्ष पर चढ़ा आएँ।

राहु के उपाय- सिर पर चोटी रख सकते हैं, लेकिन किसी लाल किताब के विशेषज्ञ से पूछकर। भोजन भोजनकक्ष में ही करें। ससुराल पक्ष से अच्छे संबंध रखें। रात को सिरहाने मूली रखें और उसे सुबह किसी मंदिर में दान कर दें।

केतु के उपाय- संतानें केतु हैं। इसलिए संतानों से संबंध अच्छे रखें। भगवान गणेश की आराधना करें। दोरंगी कुत्ते को रोटी खिलाएँ। कान छिदवाएँ। कुत्ता भी पाल सकते हैं, लेकिन किसी लाल किताब के विशेषज्ञ से पूछकर।

----------


## PATIRAJ

*लकी नंबर (भाग्यांक )से चु*निए करियर —-

मूलांक यानी आपकी डेट ऑफ बर्थ या जन्मदिन। यदि होरोस्कोप न हो तो केवल इसके द्वारा भी आप अपनी वर्किंग फील्ड के बारे में जान सकते है और मनचाही सफलता हासिल कर सकते हैं।

* यदि आप मूलांक 1 को रिप्रेजेंट करते है तो आपको डिजाइनर, टीम लीडर, फिल्म मेकिंग या नवीन इन्वेंशन के क्षेत्र में जाना चाहिए।

* यदि आपका मूलांक 2 है तो आपको किसी भी रचनात्मक काम को करना चाहिए जैसे डाँसिंग, राइटिंग, पोएट्री या रिसर्च के कार्य कर सकते हैं।

* यदि आपका मूलांक 3 है तो आपके लिए एक्टिंग, टीचिंग, जर्नलिज्म, काउंसलिंग आदि बेहतर ऑप्शन है।

* यदि आपका मूलांक 4 है तो आपको इंजीनियर, बिल्डर, प्रोग्रामर, मशीनों से रिलेटेड काम करना चाहिए।

* यदि आपका मूलांक 5 है तो आपको प्रकाशन, विज्ञापन,लेखन आदि क्षेत्र में काम करना चाहिए।

* यदि आप मूलांक 6 को रिप्रेजेंट करते है तो आप सोशल वर्क, मेडिकल, आयुर्वेद,कुकिंग आदि फील्ड में काम कर सकते हैं।

* यदि आपका मूलांक 7 है तो आपको वैज्ञानिक, दार्शनिक, जासूस, मिस्ट्री नॉवेल राइटर होना चाहिए।

* यदि आपका मूलांक 8 है तो आपको बैंकिंग, मैनेजर, किसी संस्था का डायरेक्टर या मशीनों का काम करना चाहिए।

* यदि आपका मूलांक 9 है तो आप खिलाड़ी, फिजिशियन, वकील,सैनिक आदि हो सकते हैं।

बेहतर होगा कि आप अपने मूलांक को सूट करता हुआ करियर चुने। यदि ऐसा न कर पाए तो मेहनत बहुत अधिक करनी होगी, तभी सफलता मिल पाएगी।
वाहन होने पर की-चैन रखना आदत ही नहीं, जरूरत ही बन जाता है। आज बाजार में कई तरह के बढ़िया से बढ़िया की-चैन उपलब्ध हैं, आइए इन्हीं में से कुछ ढूँढते है अपने मूलांक के अनुसार।

मूलांक 1 और 9 कई प्रकार से एक जैसे स्वभाव को दिखाते हैं। इन मूलांक वाले जातकों को सामान्य लम्बाई-चौडाई वाले, ज्यादातर स्क्वेयर या रेक्टेंगल शेप के की-चैन लेना चाहिए। अस्त्र-शस्त्र, सूर्य-चन्द्र या पुस्तक आदि के शेप के की-चैन उपयुक्त होंगे। रंग सुनहरा, लाल, बादामी ले सकते हैं।

मूलांक 2 और 4 का स्वभाव भावना प्रधान होता है। इनके मूड को देखते हुए इन्हें रोमांटिक सी-फीलिंग देने वाले, गोल या ब्लंट (धारदार नहीं) लम्बे की-चैन लेना चाहिए। इन पर किसी पक्षी, कार्टून या टेडी जैसे आकार सूट करेंगे। रंग में सफेद, क्रीम, पिंक, सिल्वर आद*ि ले सकते हैं। घुँघरू का प्रयोग भी भाग्यवर्धक रहेगा।

मूलांक 3 और 5 बुद्धिजीवियों की श्रेणी में आते हैं। इन्हें बड़े, त्रिभुजाकार या पेंटागन जैसे शेप का इस्तेमाल करना चाहिए। इन पर सूक्ति वाक्य (फ्रेज) या मंत्र आदि लिखे हो तो और भी बढ़िया। धार्मिक चित्र, फेंगशुई आदि के आकार भी ले सकते हैं। रंग यदि पीला, सुनहरा या नारंगी, हरे के सारे शेड हो तो बढ़िया।

WD
मूलांक 6 और 7 का स्वभाव आर्टिस्टिक और रोमांटिक होता है। इनके लिए विविध शेप के बने जैसे स्पाइरल, लम्बे या ओक्टागन शेप जो अलग से लगे, सूट करेंगे। म्यूजिकल इंस्ट्रुमेंट्स, डाँसिंग नटराज, पीकॉक आदि इन्हें मजा देंगे। सुगन्धित और म्यूजिकल की-चैन का भी प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। रंग हरे, नीले और लाल के शेड (मगर सूदिंग हो) ले सकते हैं।

मूलांक 8 अलग स्वभाव के लिए जाना जाता है। इन्हें भारी, पारंपारिक शेप वाले और नुकीले किनारों वाले की-चैन प्रयोग में लेना चाहिए। देवी-देवता, ट्रेडिशनल चित्र या ग्रन्थ आदि बने हो। रंग में ग्रे, मेटेलिक, भूरा या डार्क नीला, रस्ट कलर आदि ले सकते हैं। जहाँ तक हो सके, बजने वाले की-चैन (घँटी या घुँघरू) का प्रयोग न करें। 
*

----------


## PATIRAJ

सात सितारों के रूप में सप्तर्षि –तारा मंडल और सप्तर्षि–

आकाश में सात तारों का एक मंडल नजर आता है उन्हें सप्तर्षियों का मंडल कहा जाता है। उक्त मंडल के तारों के नाम भारत के महान सात संतों के आधार पर ही रखे गए हैं। वेदों में उक्त मंडल की स्थिति, गति, दूरी और विस्तार की विस्तृत चर्चा मिलती है। यहाँ प्रस्तुत है सात महान *ऋषियों का संक्षिप्त परिचय।

वेदों के रचयिता ऋषि : ऋग्वेद में लगभग एक हजार सूक्त हैं, लगभग दस हजार मन्त्र हैं। चारों वेदों में करीब बीस हजार हैं और इन मन्त्रों के रचयिता कवियों को हम ऋषि कहते हैं। बाकी तीन वेदों के मन्त्रों की तरह ऋग्वेद के मन्त्रों की रचना में भी अनेकानेक ऋषियों का योगदान रहा है। पर इनमें भी सात ऋषि ऐसे हैं जिनके कुलों में मन्त्र रचयिता ऋषियों की एक लम्बी परम्परा रही। ये कुल परंपरा ऋग्वेद के सूक्त दस मंडलों में संग्रहित हैं और इनमें दो से सात यानी छह मंडल ऐसे हैं जिन्हें हम परम्परा से वंशमंडल कहते हैं क्योंकि इनमें छह ऋषिकुलों के ऋषियों के मन्त्र इकट्ठा कर दिए गए हैं।

वेदों का अध्ययन करने पर जिन सात ऋषियों या ऋषि कुल के नामों का पता चलता है वे नाम क्रमश: इस प्रकार है:- 1.वशिष्ठ, 2.विश्वामित्र, 3.कण्व, 4.भारद्वाज, 5.अत्रि, 6.वामदेव और 7.शौनक।

पुराणों में सप्त ऋषि के नाम पर भिन्न-भिन्न नामावली मिलती है। विष्णु पुराण अनुसार इस मन्वन्तर के सप्तऋषि इस प्रकार है :- वशिष्ठकाश्यपो यात्रिर्जमदग्निस  सगौत। विश्वामित्रभारद्  जौ सप्त सप्तर्षयोभवन्।। अर्थात् सातवें मन्वन्तर में सप्तऋषि इस प्रकार हैं:- वशिष्ठ, कश्यप, अत्रि, जमदग्नि, गौतम, विश्वामित्र और भारद्वाज।

इसके अलावा पुराणों की अन्य नामावली इस प्रकार है:- ये क्रमशः केतु, पुलह, पुलस्त्य, अत्रि, अंगिरा, वशिष्ट तथा मारीचि है।

महाभारत में सप्तर्षियों की दो नामावलियाँ मिलती हैं। एक नामावली में कश्यप, अत्रि, भारद्वाज, विश्वामित्र, गौतम, जमदग्नि और वशिष्ठ के नाम आते हैं तो दूसरी नामावली में पाँच नाम बदल जाते हैं। कश्यप और वशिष्ठ वहीं रहते हैं पर बाकी के बदले मरीचि, अंगिरस, पुलस्त्य, पुलह और क्रतु नाम आ जाते हैं। कुछ पुराणों में कश्यप और मरीचि को एक माना गया है तो कहीं कश्यप और कण्व को पर्यायवाची माना गया है। यहाँ प्रस्तुत है वैदिक नामावली अनुसार सप्तऋषियों का परिचय।

1. वशिष्ठ : राजा दशरथ के कुलगुरु ऋषि वशिष्ठ को कौन नहीं जानता। ये दशरथ के चारों पुत्रों के गुरु थे। वशिष्ठ के कहने पर दशरथ ने अपने चारों पुत्रों को ऋषि विश्वामित्र के साथ आश्रम में राक्षसों का वध करने के लिए भेज दिया था। कामधेनु गाय के लिए वशिष्ठ और विश्वामित्र में युद्ध भी हुआ था। वशिष्ठ ने राजसत्ता पर अंकुश का विचार दिया तो उन्हीं के कुल के मैत्रावरूण वशिष्ठ ने सरस्वती नदी के किनारे सौ सूक्त एक साथ रचकर नया इतिहास बनाया।

2. विश्वामित्र : ऋषि होने के पूर्व विश्वामित्र राजा थे और ऋषि वशिष्ठ से कामधेनु गाय को हड़पने के लिए उन्होंने युद्ध किया था, लेकिन वे हार गए। इस हार ने ही उन्हें घोर तपस्या के लिए प्रेरित किया। विश्वामित्र की तपस्या और मेनका द्वारा उनकी तपस्या भंग करने की कथा जगत प्रसिद्ध है। विश्वामित्र ने अपनी तपस्या के बल पर त्रिशंकु को सशरीर स्वर्ग भेज दिया था। इस तरह ऋषि विश्वामित्र के असंख्य किस्से हैं।

माना जाता है कि हरिद्वार में आज जहाँ शांतिकुंज हैं उसी स्थान पर विश्वामित्र ने घोर तपस्या करके इंद्र से रुष्ठ होकर एक अलग ही स्वर्ग लोक की रचना कर दी थी। विश्वामित्र ने इस देश को ऋचा बनाने की विद्या दी और गायत्री मन्त्र की रचना की जो भारत के हृदय में और जिह्ना पर हजारों सालों से आज तक अनवरत निवास कर रहा है।

3. कण्व : माना जाता है इस देश के सबसे महत्वपूर्ण यज्ञ सोमयज्ञ को कण्वों ने व्यवस्थित किया। कण्व वैदिक काल के ऋषि थे। इन्हीं के आश्रम में हस्तिनापुर के राजा दुष्यंत की पत्नी शकुंतला एवं उनके पुत्र भरत का पालन-पोषण हुआ था।

4. भारद्वाज : वैदिक ऋषियों में भारद्वाज-ऋषि का उच्च स्थान है। भारद्वाज के पिता बृहस्पति और माता ममता थीं। भारद्वाज ऋषि राम के पूर्व हुए थे, लेकिन एक उल्लेख अनुसार उनकी लंबी आयु का पता चलता है कि वनवास के समय श्रीराम इनके आश्रम में गए थे, जो ऐतिहासिक दृष्टि से त्रेता-द्वापर का सन्धिकाल था। माना जाता है कि भरद्वाजों में से एक भारद्वाज विदथ ने दुष्यन्त पुत्र भरत का उत्तराधिकारी बन राजकाज करते हुए मन्त्र रचना जारी रखी।

ऋषि भारद्वाज के पुत्रों में 10 ऋषि ऋग्वेद के मन्त्रदृष्टा हैं और एक पुत्री जिसका नाम ‘रात्रि’ था, वह भी रात्रि सूक्त की मन्त्रदृष्टा मानी गई हैं। ॠग्वेद के छठे मण्डल के द्रष्टा भारद्वाज ऋषि हैं। इस मण्डल में भारद्वाज के 765 मन्त्र हैं। अथर्ववेद में भी भारद्वाज के 23 मन्त्र मिलते हैं। ‘भारद्वाज-स्मृति’ एवं ‘भारद्वाज-संहिता’ के रचनाकार भी ऋषि भारद्वाज ही थे। ऋषि भारद्वाज ने ‘यन्त्र-सर्वस्व’ नामक बृहद् ग्रन्थ की रचना की थी। इस ग्रन्थ का कुछ भाग स्वामी ब्रह्ममुनि ने ‘विमान-शास्त्र’ के नाम से प्रकाशित कराया है। इस ग्रन्थ में उच्च और निम्न स्तर पर विचरने वाले विमानों के लिए विविध धातुओं के निर्माण का वर्णन मिलता है।

5. अत्रि : ऋग्वेद के पंचम मण्डल के द्रष्टा महर्षि अत्रि ब्रह्मा के पुत्र, सोम के पिता और कर्दम प्रजापति व देवहूति की पुत्री अनुसूया के पति थे। अत्रि जब बाहर गए थे तब त्रिदेव अनसूया के घर ब्राह्मण के भेष में भिक्षा माँगने लगे और अनुसूया से कहा कि जब आप अपने संपूर्ण वस्त्र उतार देंगी तभी हम भिक्षा स्वीकार करेंगे, तब अनुसूया ने अपने सतित्व के बल पर उक्त तीनों देवों को अबोध बालक बनाकर उन्हें भिक्षा दी। माता अनुसूया ने देवी सीता को पतिव्रत का उपदेश दिया था।

अत्रि ऋषि ने इस देश में कृषि के विकास में पृथु और ऋषभ की तरह योगदान दिया था। अत्रि लोग ही सिन्धु पार करके पारस (आज का ईरान) चले गए थे, जहाँ उन्होंने यज्ञ का प्रचार किया। अत्रियों के कारण ही अग्निपूजकों के धर्म पारसी धर्म का सूत्रपात हुआ। अत्रि ऋषि का आश्रम चित्रकूट में था। मान्यता है कि अत्रि-दम्पति की तपस्या और त्रिदेवों की प्रसन्नता के फलस्वरूप विष्णु के अंश से महायोगी दत्तात्रेय, ब्रह्मा के अंश से चन्द्रमा तथा शंकर के अंश से महामुनि दुर्वासा महर्षि अत्रि एवं देवी अनुसूया के पुत्र रूप में जन्मे। ऋषि अत्रि पर अश्विनीकुमारों की भी कृपा थी।

6. वामदेव : वामदेव ने इस देश को सामगान (अर्थात् संगीत) दिया। वामदेव ऋग्वेद के चतुर्थ मंडल के सूत्तद्रष्टा, गौतम ऋषि के पुत्र तथा जन्मत्रयी के तत्ववेत्ता माने जाते हैं।

7. शौनक : शौनक ने दस हजार विद्यार्थियों के गुरुकुल को चलाकर कुलपति का विलक्षण सम्मान हासिल किया और किसी भी ऋषि ने ऐसा सम्मान पहली बार हासिल किया। वैदिक आचार्य और ऋषि जो शुनक ऋषि के पुत्र थे।

फिर से बताएँ तो वशिष्ठ, विश्वामित्र, कण्व, भरद्वाज, अत्रि, वामदेव और शौनक- ये हैं वे सात ऋषि जिन्होंने इस देश को इतना कुछ दे डाला कि कृतज्ञ देश ने इन्हें आकाश के तारामंडल में बिठाकर एक ऐसा अमरत्व दे दिया कि सप्तर्षि शब्द सुनते ही हमारी कल्पना आकाश के तारामंडलों पर टिक जाती है।

इसके अलावा मान्यता हैं कि अगस्त्य, कष्यप, अष्टावक्र, याज्ञवल्क्य, कात्यायन, ऐतरेय, कपिल, जेमिनी, गौतम आदि सभी ऋषि उक्त सात ऋषियों के कुल के होने के कारण इन्हें भी वही दर्जा प्राप्त है।

----------


## PATIRAJ

*राशि के अनुसार देवता को मनाएँ : करियर चमकाएँ —-

अच्छा करियर सचमुच सभी की जरुरत होता है। यह लाइन सेफ हो जाए तो जीवन की आधी प्रॉब्लम दूर हो जाती है। क्या एस्ट्रो में भी ऐसे उपाय हैं जिनको करने से करियर बनाने में मदद मिल सके? आइए देखते हैं :

कुंडली का दसवा भाव और दसवें से दसवा यानी सातवाँ भाव नौकरी या व्यवसाय को दिखाते हैं। दसवाँ भाव ज्यादा इसके लिए जिम्मेदार होता है। आपको करना क्या है .. अपनी कुंडली का दसवाँ भाव देखिए और उसमें कौनसी राशि आ रही है उस पर ध्यान दीजिए। उस राशि का स्वामी ग्रह कौनसा है यह भी देखें। क्या यह प्लेनेट मजबूत है यानी इसके साथ कोई बुरा ग्रह तो नहीं है या किसी बुरे ग्रह की नजर तो नहीं है?

यदि ऐसा है तो ग्रह कमजोर माना जाएगा। इसी तरह यदि इस ग्रह के साथ सन है तो भी यह ग्रह अस्त यानी कम पावर का माना जाएगा। अब ऐसा ग्रह आपको सही दिशा नहीं दे सकता अतः इस ग्रह को मनाना आपके लिए जरूरी है।

इसी तरह लगे हाथों सातवें भाव पर भी नजर डाल लें और इसके ग्रह को भी जाँच लें। अगर यह ठीक है तो आपको केवल दसवें भाव को ठीक करना है।

नीचे सभी राशियों के देवता दिए जा रहे हैं। अपनी राशि के अनुसार देवता की आराधना करे और मनचाहा करियर पाएँ—

मेष : हनुमान जी
वृषभ : दुर्गा माँ
मिथुन : गणपति जी
कर्क: शिव जी
सिंह : विष्णु जी (श्रीराम )
कन्या : गणेश जी
तुला : देवी माँ
वृश्चिक : हनुमान जी
धनु : विष्णु जी
मकर : शिव जी
कुम्भ : शिव का रूद्र रूप
मीन : विष्णु जी (सत्यनारायण भगवान)

विशेष : संबंधित राशि के रत्न पहनने से और जप दान करने से अनुकूल फल प्राप्त होते हैं।
अगर आप किसी तीर्थ-स्थल पर जाकर पूजा-पाठ या दान-दक्षिणा करते हुए पुण्य कमाना चाहते हैं, लेकिन समय की कमी या किसी और मजबूरी की वजह से ऐसा नहीं कर पा रहे हैं, तो अब चिंता की कोई बात नहीं। बहुत संभव है कि यह काम घर बैठे-बिठाए इंटरनेट पर ही हो जाए। ज्ञान व सूचनाओं के इस महाजाल पर अब धर्म-कर्म भी ऑनलाइन हो चला है।

इंटरनेट पर न जाने कितनी ही ऐसी वेबसाइट चल रही हैं जो इस तरह की सेवाएँ उपलब्ध करवा रही हैं। बस जेब में क्रेडिट कार्ड और क्रेडिट कार्ड में माल होना चाहिए। अगर ऐसा है तो समझिए आपका ऑनलाइन दान-पुण्य पक्का। दाम चुकाइए और ऑनलाइन कृपा पाइए।

ऑनलाइन पूजा-पाठ मुख्य रूप से दो तरह से किया जाता है। एक तो किसी मंदिर या गिरजाघर आदि की वेबसाइट पर उपलब्ध विशेष सॉफ्टवेयर या सेवाओं के जरिए और दूसरा वेब कैमरों या वीडियो कॉन्फ्रेंसिंग की मदद से पुरोहित के मंत्रोच्चारण के साथ-साथ। आजकल नवरात्रों के समय विदेशों में इस तरह की पूजा की बहुत माँग रहने लगी है और इसके लिए दक्षिणा भी अच्छी-खासी मिलती है।

ND
श्रद्धालुओं की ऑनलाइन सुविधा के प्रति बढ़ती रूचि को देखते हुए देश-विदेश के मंदिरों, मस्जिदों, गुरुद्वारों, गिरजाघरों आदि की वेबसाइटों पर यह सेवा दी जाने लगी है। इन वेबसाइटों पर कहीं तो ऑनलाइन पूजा-पाठ की बुकिंग की जा रही है, तो कहीं किसी धार्मिक स्थल पर होने वाली आरती, अरदास, प्रार्थना आदि का सीधा प्रसारण सुनने या दर्शन करने की सुविधा दी जा रही है। इसी तरह कई वेबसाइट धर्म-कर्म, रीति-रिवाज आदि से संबंधित जानकारियाँ उपलब्ध करवा रही हैं। हिन्दू, मुस्लिम, सिख, ईसाई, बौद्ध, पारसी, यहूदी आदि सभी धर्मों के लोगों के लिए यह सेवा बहुत फायदेमंद साबित हो रही है।

श्री माता वैष्णो देवी श्राइन बोर्ड की यह आधिकारिक वेबसाइट भी भक्तगणों को कई तरह की ऑनलाइन सेवाएँ दे रही है। इसकी मदद से श्रद्धालु अपनी यात्रा का पंजीकरण, ठहरने के लिए कमरे और पूजा की ऑनलाइन बुकिंग भी करवा सकते हैं। इस पर आप ऑनलाइन दान भी कर सकते हैं। ऑनलाइन दान के लिए वेबसाइट पर कुछ खास प्रकार की 'स्कीम' भी हैं। जैसे प्रकाश धारा, ज्ञान धारा, सर्वोत्तम, उत्तम दर्शन। यहाँ 'आग्रह पर पूजा' भी की जाती है। 'व्यक्तिगत पूजा' की श्रेणी 'ए' में 1100 रुपए खर्च करने पड़ते हैं।

इसके लिए आपको वहाँ प्रत्यक्ष उपस्थित रहने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ती। यह पूजा आपके नाम से की जाती है और पूजा के बाद कुरियर के जरिए प्रसाद भी भेजा जाता है। यह सेवा वर्षभर उपलब्ध रहती है और आप किसी भी पूजा करवा सकते हैं। इसी तरह श्रेणी 'बी' की पूजा के लिए भी आप ऑनलाइन बुकिंग करवा सकते हैं। इसमें आपको 5100 रुपए खर्च करने पड़ते हैं लेकिन इसमें आपको प्रत्यक्ष उपस्थित होना पड़ता है। एक अन्य श्रेणी 'श्रद्धा सुमन विशेष पूजा' में भी कई श्रेणी हैं। यह एक तरह से पूजा-दर्शन पैकेज है।
*

----------


## PATIRAJ

हस्तरेखा से जानिए व्यक्ति का व्यव्हार—

मनुष्य की प्रकृति के विश्लेषण, अध्ययन एवं परीक्षण करने के जितने भी माध्यम हैं, उनमें हस्तरेखा विज्ञान यानी पॉमिस्ट्री का विशेष महत्व है। हाथ मनुष्य के आचरण व व्यवहार रूपी बक्से की चाबी है, जिसके भीतर प्रकृति ने प्रेरक शक्ति और उसकी उन अंतर्निहित क्षमताओं, गुणों एवं कार्यशक्ति को बंद किया हुआ है, जिनके द्वारा हम स्वयं को पहचानकर अपने जीवन को रूपांतरित कर सकते हैं। हमारे धार्मिक ग्रंथों में भी लिखा है कि-

कराग्रे वस्ते लक्ष्मी, कर मध्ये सरस्वती।
कर पृष्ठे स्थितो ब्रह्मा, प्रभाते कर दर्शनम्*॥

ये दो पंक्तियाँ हाथ के महत्व को सिद्ध करने के लिए पर्याप्त हैं। आध्यात्मिक दृष्टि से हमारे हाथ में सभी देवताओं का निवास है और भौतिक दृष्टि से मनुष्य की उज्ज्वलता, प्रखरता व कार्यशैली का पुंज है। हमारा जीवन परिवर्तनशील है और जीवन संघर्ष का, घात-प्रतिघातों का यह संपूर्ण रूप से प्रतिबिंब है, जिसके माध्यम से हम भूत को जानकर विश्वास करते हैं व वर्तमान को समझते हैं।

प्रायः सभी व्यक्तियों के हाथ एक ही प्रकार के नहीं होते, न ही रेखाएँ व योग। सभी में भिन्नता होती है।

मुख्यतः हाथ 7 प्रकार के होते हैं, जिनका क्रम इस प्रकार है-

1. अविकसित अथवा निम्न श्रेणी के हाथ।
2. चमचाकार अथवा गतिशील हाथ।
3. दार्शनिक अथवा गाँठदार हाथ।
4. नुकीले अथवा कलात्मक हाथ।
5. आदर्श हाथ।
6. मिश्रित हाथ।
7. वर्गाकार अथवा उपयोगी हाथ।

बहरहाल, हाथों की लकीरों पर बात ना करें और उनकी गतिविधियों पर बात करें तो आपको अचरज होगा कि इस अध्ययन से भी सामने वाले का नेचर जाना जा सकता है। कोई व्यक्ति किसी दूसरे से हाथ मिलाता है।

हाथ मिलाते समय —
दूसरा हाथ सामने वाले के हाथ पर जैसे- कलाई, बाजू या कंधे पर रखे तो वह निम्न स्वभाव वाला होगा। यह सामने वाले का हितैषी होगा। सामने वाले की अच्छाई चाहेगा। उसकी खुशी, उसकी उन्नति, उसकी समृद्धि चाहेगा। उसे अच्छा मार्गदर्शन देगा एवं यथाशक्ति मदद करेगा। सामने वाले के सुख-दुख में, हँसी-खुशी में, अच्छे-बुरे में साथ देगा एवं सामने वाले का शुभचिंतक होगा।

यदि कोई व्यक्ति सामने वाले की हथेली को ऊपर से दबाकर हाथ मिलाता है तो वह निम्न स्वभाव का होगा—-

वह गुस्सैल एवं घमंडी होगा। सुपीरियरीटी कॉम्प्लेक्स उसमें कूट-कूटकर भरा होता है। सामने वाले को तुच्छ या नहीं के बराबर मानता है। अपने आपको सभी से उच्च समझता है। दूसरों की चिंता नहीं करता। दूसरों पर अपना प्रभाव जमाकर या दबाब डालकर काम करवाता है। तानाशाही प्रवृत्ति का होता है। वह चाहता है कि लोग उसे मानें, जानें एवं सम्मान दें। चाहे वह कैसा भी हो, हर जगह अपने को उच्च मानता है।

----------


## PATIRAJ

आज इस आखरी कड़ी में हम बात करेंगे शनि के स्वामित्व वाली राशियों की। शनि मकर और कुंभ इन दो राशियों पर स्वामित्व रखते हैं।

मकर राशि में शनि के गुण और अवगुण पूर्ण प्रबलता के साथ मौजूद रहते हैं। इस राशि के स्त्री-पुरुष स्वभाव से काफी पजेसिव, चिढ़चिढ़े और थोड़े स्वार्थी भी होते हैं। यदि लग्न पर शुक्र या चन्द्र का प्रभाव न हो तो रूप रंग एकदम साधारण ही होता है। अहंकार बहुत होता है। महत्वाकांक्षाएँ प्रबल होती है मगर स्वभाव में आलस प्रधान भाव होने से लक्ष्य से भटकते रहते हैं। इसका दोष आसानी से हालात या साथी पर डालने में चूकते नहीं है। इन्हें निराशा भी जल्दी घेरती है और यदि चन्द्र केतु की युति हो तो यह एक डिसऑर्डर में भी बदल सकता है।

मकर राशि के पुरुष लव के मामले में अतिवादी और कन्फ्यूज्ड होते हैं। साथी से अपेक्षाएँ बढ़ी-चढ़ी होती है। पुराने ख्यालों के चलते स्त्री को सदा सेवा में हाजिर रहना चाहिए या पति की सेवा ही स्त्री का धर्म है, ऐसी बातों पर अटूट विश्वास रखते हैं। इसके चलते साथी से मतभेद रहना आम बात है।

सेक्स में ये बेजोड़ रहते है मगर बात यहाँ भी अतिवादिता की ही होती है। इनकी इच्छा ही सर्वोपरि रहती है। साथी की इच्छा-अनिच्छा का मान रखना चाहिए, इसका ख्याल इन्हें सहसा नहीं आता है।

ND
मकर राशि की स्त्रियाँ परिवार से अटैच्ड होती हैं। इतनी अधिक अटैच्ड कि इनकी पजेसिवनेस दूसरों को परेशानी में डाल देती है। कई बार अपनों से दूर न जाने देने की जिद में साथी और बच्चों के हाथ से अच्छे अवसर निकल जाते हैं। घर को व स्वयं को सजाने-सँवारने का शौक रहता है। सेक्स के मामले में अच्छी साथी सिद्ध होती हैं। इनका जीवन पति और परिवार की चिंता में ही बीत जाता है। अपने लिए कुछ नया करने की चाह इनमें अक्सर नहीं देखी जाती।

कुंभ राशि शनि की मूल त्रिकोण राशि है जिसमें शनि के पॉजिटिव गुण मौजूद रहते हैं। इस राशि के स्त्री-पुरुष मेहनती, दूरदृष्टि रखने वाले और कुशाग्र होते हैं। इनमें शनि के स्वभाव के अनुसार धीमे लेकिन व्यवस्थित काम करने की आदत होती है। हाँलाकि कुछ कुंभ राशि को लोग इतने फुर्तीले होते हैं कि चैन से बैठ ही नहीं पाते। इन्हें हर वक्त कोई ना कोई काम करना अच्छा लगता है। फालतू नहीं बैठ सकते। थोड़े आलसी भी होते हैं, जिसके चलते अच्छे अवसर हाथ से निकल जाते हैं।

कुंभ राशि में वाणी की स्पष्टता होती है, जिसे अकसर हर कोई नहीं स्वीकार कर सकता है। ये लोग चापलूस नहीं होते, सही को सही और गलत को गलत कहने में नहीं डरते इसी वजह से प्रैक्टिकली दुख पाते हैं। बिना सोचे-समझे बोलने की आदत के चलते लव लाइफ में खट-पट होती ही रहती है। साथी का ख्याल तो खूब रखते हैं लेकिन अभिव्यक्त करने में कमजोर होते हैं।

सेक्स के मामले में ये नॉर्मल रहते हैं। इनके मूड का सेक्स लाइफ पर बड़ा ही प्रभाव पड़ता है। कई बार विरक्ति का भाव भी देखने में आता है।

इस राशि की स्त्रियाँ मेहनती होती है। स्वतंत्र सोच रखने वाली, स्वाभिमानी होती हैं। इन्हें अपने निर्णयों में किसी का दखल पसंद नहीं होता। कई बार शादी में भी सही मैच न मिलने से देर होती जाती है। साथी को एक पूर्ण व्यक्ति के रूप में आदर्श रूप में देखना चाहती हैं।

लव का इजहार इनके लिए मुश्किल होता है। सेक्स में भी साथ तो देती है मगर पहल करने से बचती हैं। इन्हें समझना बेहद मुश्किल है क्योंकि प्रेम के बारे में इन्हें छिछोरापन जरा भी पसंद नहीं। ये देह से परे मन की गहराई से बने रिश्ते में विश्वास रखती हैं। प्यार के नकली रूप को पहचानने की नजर रखती हैं अत: इनको छलना आसान नहीं।

----------


## PATIRAJ

*लग्न के अनुसार मंत्र का जप -इष्ट को मनाएँ उनके ही मंत्र से—

इष्ट का बड़ा महत्व होता है। यदि इष्ट का साथ मिल जाए तो जीवन की मुश्किलें आसान होता चली जाती हैं। कुंडली में कितने भी कष्टकर योग हो, इष्ट की कृपा से जीवन आसान हो जाता है। अतः हर व्यक्ति को अपने इष्ट और उसके मन्त्र की जानकारी होना जरूरी है।

लग्न कुंडली का नवम भाव इष्ट का भाव होता है और नवम से नवम होने से पंचम भाव इष्ट का भाव माना जाता है। इस भाव में जो राशि होती है उसके ग्रह के देवता ही हमारे इष्ट कहलाते है। उनका मंत्र ही इष्ट मन्त्र कहलाता है। यहाँ लग्न के अनुसार आपके इष्टदेव और उनके मंत्र की जानकारी दी जा रही है।

मेष लग्न के इष्ट देव हैं विष्णु जी – मंत्र- ऊँ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय
वृषभ लग्न के इष्ट हैं गणपति जी – मंत्र- ऊँ गं गणपतये नमः
मिथुन लग्न की इष्टदेवी हैं माँ दुर्गा – मंत्र- ऊँ दुं दुर्गाय नमः
कर्क लग्न के इष्ट हैं हनुमान जी – मंत्र- ऊँ हं हनुमंताय नमः
सिंह लग्न के इष्ट है विष्णु जी – मंत्र- ऊँ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय
कन्या लग्न के इष्ट हैं शिव जी – मंत्र-ऊँ नमः शिवाय
तुला लग्न के इष्ट हैं रूद्र जी – मंत्र- ऊँ रुद्राय नमः
वृश्चिक लग्न के इष्ट होंगे विष्णु जी – मंत्र- ऊँ गुं गुरुवे नमः , ऊँ नमो भगवते वासुदेवाय
धनु लग्न के इष्ट है हनुमान जी – मंत्र- ऊँ हं हनुमंताय नमः
मकर लग्न की इष्ट है देवी भगवती – मंत्र- ऊँ दुं दुर्गाय नमः
कुम्भ लग्न के इष्ट है गणपति जी – मंत्र- ऊँ गं गणपतये नमः
मीन लग्न के इष्ट हैं शिव जी – मंत्र- ऊँ नमः शिवाय

विशेष : इष्ट मंत्र का जाप नियमित रूप से और रोज एक निश्चित समय पर ही करना चाहिए। विशेष अवसर पर इष्ट पूजन के बाद ही कार्य प्रारम्भ करना चाहिए।

मेष और मीन लग्न वालों को क्रमशः गायत्री मंत्र और ऊँ प्रां प्रीं प्रौं सह चन्द्रमसे नमः का जाप करना भी लाभ देता है।
*

----------


## PATIRAJ

*
कई बार जन्म कुण्डली न होने या जन्म समय, स्थान आदि की सही जानकारी न होने से कई आवश्यक बातों का पता नहीं चलता। ऐसे में मूलांक यानि अंक ज्योतिष सही आधार हो सकता है जिसके द्वारा आप कई समस्याओं का समाधान जान सकते हैं।

मूलांक के आधार पर आप अपने भाग्योदय के वर्ष भी जान सकते हैं। इन वर्षों के बारे में यदि आपको पता हो तो उनकी पहले से तैयारी की जा सकती है और समय आने पर अवसर को कैश किया जा सकता है।

मूलांक 1 वालों का भाग्यशाली वर्ष 22 वाँ वर्ष होता है। इस वर्ष से इन्हें सफलता मिलनी प्रारंभ हो जाती है।
मूलांक 2 वालों के लिए 24 वाँ वर्ष विशेष फलकारक होता है।
मूलांक 3 वालों के लिए 32 वाँ वर्ष अति फलदायी होता है।
मूलांक 4 के लिए 36 और 42 वें वर्ष अति शुभ होते है व अटूट धन संपत्ति कारक होते हैं।
मूलांक 5 के लिए 32 वाँ वर्ष बहुत अच्छा होता है। सफलता के द्वार खुलते जाते हैं।
मूलांक 6 के लिए 25 वाँ वर्ष शुभता लेकर आता है। हर कार्य में सफलता कदम छूती है।
मूलांक 7 के लिए 38 व 44 व वर्ष शुभ होता है। प्रारम्भ के संघर्ष के बाद खूब सफलता मिलती है।
मूलांक 8 के लिए 36 व 42 वें वर्ष अति शुभ होते हैं। इन्हें पहले खूब मेहनत करनी पड़ती है, फिर लाभ मिलता है।
मूलांक 9 के लिए 28 वाँ वर्ष बहुत शुभ होता है और खूब यश-धन दिलाता है।

विशेष : भाग्योदय का वर्ष जानने के बाद अपने मूलांक से मिलाती-जुलती फील्ड चुननी चाहिए और खूब मेहनत करनी चाहिए ताकि अवसर आने पर आप उसका उपयोग कर सके और धन-यश का मजा लूट सकें।

भाग्यशाली वर्ष में तो भाग्य वृद्धि होती ही है, फिर इनके गुणक वर्षों में भी सफलता मिलती जाती है। जैसे मूलांक 1 को 22 वें वर्ष के अलावा 33, 44, 55, 66 वें वर्ष में भी विशेष सफलता मिलती है। इसी तरह अन्य मूलांक के गुणक वर्ष निकाले जा सकते हैं।
————————————————  ———————————————-
क्या है मूलांक और भाग्यांक – भारती पंडित

मूलांक और भाग्यांक हमारी लाइफ में बड़ा महत्व रखते हैं। कई बार हमें जन्म का समय या स्थान मालूम नहीं होता। ऐसे में कुंडली बना पाना कठिन हो जाता है। मूलांक उन लोगों के लिए एक सटीक आधार है। अपने बारे में जानने का और भविष्य में घटने वाली घटनाओं का अनुमान लगाने का अंक ज्योतिष एक सरल माध्यम हो सकता है।

मूलांक का अर्थ है —

आपके जन्म की तारीख। यानि यदि आपका जन्म 2 मार्च को हुआ है तो आपका मूलांक 2 होगा। मूलांक हमारे स्वभाव, प्रकृति, गुण,दोष आदि के बारे बताता है। हमारे लिए जीवन में क्या उपयोगी है और क्या अनुपयोगी, यह मूलांक से ही जाना जाता है। यह आपके मित्र और शत्रुओं के बारे में भी बताता है।

आपके करियर, जीवनसाथी, कार्यक्षेत्र और भाग्योदय की भी जानकारी देता है। मूलांक 1 से 9 तक माने जाते हैं। जिन लोगों का जन्म 9 से अधिक संख्या वाली तारीख को हुआ है वे अपने जन्मदिनांक को आपस में जोड़कर मूलांक पा सकते हैं। जैसे जिनका जन्म 11 तारीख को हुआ है उनका मूलांक 2 होगा। (1+1=2)। इसी तरह अन्य मूलांक आपस में जोड़कर निकाले जा सकते हैं।

भाग्यांक :- ——

भाग्यांक की गणना थोड़ी विस्तृत होती है। यह वह अंक होता है जो आपके जीवन में बार-बार किसी न किसी तरह आता ही है और आपको अच्छे या बुरे रूप में प्रभावित करता है।

भाग्यांक का उपयोग महत्वपूर्ण घटनाओं का समय या तिथि जानने के लिए किया जाता है। आजकल जो नाम का अक्षर बदलने का चलन चल रहा है, वह भी भाग्यांक के ही आधार पर किया जाता है।

भाग्यांक निकलने के लिए जन्म तारीख, माह और सन लिखा जाता है और फिर उनका योग किया जाता है। जैसे यदि आपकी जन्म तारीख, माह व सन 2-3-1970 है तो आपका भाग्यांक 2+3+1+9+7+0 =22 = 2+2 = 4 होगा। यानि इस पूरी डीटेल्स के लिए भाग्यांक 4 होगा। विवाह, काम करने की जगह, भाग्यशाली शहर, लकी अंक आदि के बारे में भाग्यांक के द्वारा ही जाना जाता है।
*

----------


## PATIRAJ

*प्यार और हस्तरेखा का संबंध–प्रेमी-प्रेमिका के बारे में बताती है हस्तरेखा–
:kiss:

अधिकतर लोगों के मुँह से यह सुनने में आता है कि हमारे तो गुण मिल गए थे परन्तु हमारे (पति-पत्नि) विचार नहीं मिल रहे हैं या हम लोगों ने एक-दूसरे को देखकर समझ-बूझकर शादी की थी। परन्तु बाद में दोनों में झगड़े बहुत होने लगे हैं। आप हस्तरेखा के द्वारा होने वाले धोखे, मंगेतर के बारे में या प्रेमी-प्रेमिका के बारे में जान सकते हैं।

किसी भी स्त्री या पुरुष के प्रेम के बारे में पता लगाने के लिए उस जातक के मुख्य रूप से शुक्र पर्वत, हृदय रेखा, विवाह रेखा को विशेष रूप से देखा जाता है। इन्हें देखकर किसी भी व्यक्ति या स्त्री का चरित्र या स्वभाव जाना जा सकता है।

शुक्र क्षेत्र की स्थिति अँगूठे के निचले भाग में होती है। जिन व्यक्तियों के हाथ में शुक्र पर्वत अधिक उठा हुआ होता है। उन व्यक्तियों का स्वभाव विपरीत सेक्स के प्रति तीव्र आकर्षण रखने वाला तथा वासनात्मक प्रेम की ओर झुकाव वाला होता है। यदि किसी स्त्री या पुरुष के हाथ में पहला पोरू बहुत छोटा हो और मस्तिष्क रेखा न हो तो वह जातक बहुत वासनात्मक होता है। वह विपरीत सेक्स के देखते ही अपने मन पर काबू नहीं रख पाता है।

अच्छे शुक्र क्षेत्र वाले व्यक्ति के अँगूठे का पहला पोरू बलिष्ठ हो और मस्तक रेखा लम्बी हो तो ऐसा व्यक्ति संयमी होता है। यदि किसी स्त्री के हाथ में शुक्र का क्षेत्र अधिक उन्नत हो तथा मस्तक रेखा कमजोर और छोटी हो तथा अँगूठे का पहला पर्व छोटा, पतला और कमजोर हो, हृदय रेखा पर द्वीप के चिह्न हों तथा सूर्य और बृहस्पति का क्षेत्र दबा हुआ हो तो वह शीघ्र ही व्याकियारीणी हो जाती है।

यदि किसी पुरुष के दाएँ हाथ में हृदय रेखा गुरू पर्वत तक सीधी जा रही है तथा शुक्र पर्वत अच्छा उठा हुआ है तो वह पुरुष अच्छा व उदार प्रेमी साबित होता है। परन्तु यदि यही दशा स्त्री के हाथ में होती है तथा उसकी तर्जनी अँगुली अनामिका से बड़ी होती है तो वह प्रेम के मामले में वफादार नहीं होती है।

यदि हथेली में विवाह रेखा एवं कनिष्ठा अँगुली के मध्य में दो-तीन स्पष्ट रेखाएँ हो तो उस स्त्री या पुरुष के उतने ही प्रेम संबंध होते हैं।

यदि किसी पुरुष की केवल एक ही रेखा हो और वह स्पष्ट तथा अन्त तक गहरी हो तो ऐसा जातक एक पत्निव्रता होता है और वह अपनी पत्नी से अत्यधिक प्रेम भी करता है। जैसा कि बताया गया है कि विवाह रेखा अपने उद्गम स्थान पर गहरी तथा चौड़ी हो, परन्तु आगे चलकर पतली हो गई हो तो यह समझना चाहिए कि जातक या जातिका प्रारम्भ में अपनी पत्नि या पति से अधिक प्रेम करती है, परन्तु बाद में चल कर उस प्रेम में कमी आ गई है।
*

----------


## PATIRAJ

*हजारों वर्षों से जीवित है सात महामानव
'अश्वत्थामा बलिर्व्यासो हनुमांश्च विभीषणः। कृपः परशुरामश्च सप्तैते चिरंजीविनः॥'
अर्थात् : अश्वत्थामा, बलि, व्यास, हनुमान, विभीषण, कृपाचार्य और भगवान परशुराम ये सभी चिरंजीवी हैं।


आजिविका के क्षेत्र में सफलता व उन्नति प्राप्त करने के——
लियेव्यक्ति में अनेक गुण होने चाहिए,सभी गुण एक ही व्यक्ति में पाये जानेसंभव नहीं है. किसी के पास योग्यता है तो किसी व्यक्ति के
पास अनुभवपर्याप्त मात्रा में उपलब्ध है. कोई व्यक्ति अपने आजिविका क्षेत्र मेंइसलिये सफल है कि
उसमें स्नेह पूर्ण व सहयोगपूर्ण व्यवहार है.कोई अपनी वाकशक्ति के बल पर आय प्राप्त
कर
रहा है. तो किसी को अपनीकार्यनिष्ठा के कारण सफलता की प्राप्ति हो पाई है.
अपनी कार्यशक्ति वदक्षता के सर्वोतम उपयोग करने पर ही इस
गलाकाट
प्रतियोगिता में आगे बढने कासाहस कर सकता है. आईये देखे की ज्योतिष शास्त्र
के अनुसार कौन से ग्रह सेव्यक्ति में किस गुण का विकास होता है.

1.कामकाज की जानकारी व समझ (Understanding The Job Responsibilities)—–

कामछोटा हों या बडा हों,उसे करने का तरीका सबका एक समान हों यह आवश्यक नहीं,प्रत्येक व्यक्ति कार्य को अपनी योग्यता के अनुसार करता है. जब किसीव्यक्ति को अपने कामकाज की अच्छी समझ न हों तो उसे कार्यक्षेत्र में दिक्कतों का सामना करना पड सकता है. व्यक्ति के कार्य को उत्कृ्ष्ट बनानेके लिये ग्रहों में गुरु ग्रह को देखा
जाता है. कुण्डली में जबगुरु बली होकर स्थिति हो तथा वह शुभ ग्रहों के प्रभाव में हों तो व्यक्तिको अपने क्षेत्र का उतम ज्ञान होने की संभावनाएं बनती है (Strong Jupiter suggests excellent knowledge).गुरु जन्म कुण्डली में नीच राशि में (Guru in Neecha Rashi),वक्री या अशुभ ग्रहों के प्रभाव में हों तो व्यक्ति मेंकामकाज की जानकारी संबन्धी कमी रहने की संभावना रहती है. सभी ग्रहों मेंगुरु को ज्ञान का कारक ग्रह कहा गया है. गुरु ग्रह व्यक्ति की स्मरणशक्तिको प्रबल करने में भी सहयोग करता है.
इसलिये जब व्यक्ति की स्मरणशक्तिअच्छी होंने पर व्यक्ति अपनी योग्यता का सही समय पर उपयोग कर पाता है.

2.कार्यक्षमता व दक्षता (Skills & Performance Through Astrology)——-

किसीभी व्यक्ति में कार्यक्षमता का स्तर देखने के लिये कुण्डली में शनि कीस्थिति देखी जाती है (Saturn’s position is considered for judging skills).कुण्डली
में शनि दशम भाव से संबन्ध रखते हों तो व्यक्ति को कार्यक्षेत्र में अत्यधिक कार्यभार का सामना करना पड सकता है. कई बार ऎसाहोता है कि व्यक्ति में उतम योग्यता होती है. परन्तु उसका कार्य में मननहीं लगता है. इस स्थिति में व्यक्ति अपनी योग्यता का पूर्ण उपयोगनहीं कर पाता है. या फिर व्यक्ति का द्वादश भाव बली (Strong 10th house)हों तो
व्यक्ति को आराम करना की चाह अधिक होती है. जिसके कारण वह आरामपसन्द बन जाता है. इस स्थिति में व्यक्ति अपने उतरदायित्वों से भागता है.यह जिम्मेदारियां पारिवारिक,सामाजिक व आजिविका क्षेत्र संबन्धी भी हो सकतीहै. शनि बली स्थिति में हों तो व्यक्ति के कार्य में दक्षता आती है.

3.कार्यनिष्ठा: (Analysis of Dedication through Jyotish)——

जन्मकुण्डली के अनुसार व्यक्ति में कार्यनिष्ठा का भाव देखने के लिये दशम घरसे शनि का संबन्ध देखा जाता है (Saturn’s relationship to the 10th house).अपने कार्य के
प्रति अनुशासन देखने के लिये सूर्य की स्थिति देखी जाती है.शनि व सूर्य की स्थिति के अनुसार व्यक्ति में अनुशासन का भाव पाया जाताहै. शनि व्यक्ति को अपनी जिम्मेदारियों के प्रति सजग बनाता है. कुण्डली मेंशनि जब बली होकर स्थित होंने पर व्यक्ति अपने कार्य को समय पर पूरा करनेका प्रयास करता है.

4.स्नेह,सहयोगपूर्ण व्यवहार (Co-operation & Cordial attitude at the workplace)—

कईबार व्यक्ति योग्यता भी रखता है उसमें दक्षता भी होती है. परन्तु वह अपनेकठोर व्यवहार के कारण व्यवसायिक जगत में अच्छे संबध नहीं बना पाता है.व्यवहार में मधुरता न हों तो कार्य क्षेत्र में व्यक्ति को टिक कर काम करनेमें दिक्कतें होती है. चन्द्र या शुक्र कुण्डली में शुभ भावों में स्थित(Venus, Moon in auspicious houses)होकर शुभ
प्रभाव में हों तो व्यक्तिमें कम योग्यता होने पर भी उसे सरलता से सफलता प्राप्त हो जाती है. अपनीस्नेहपूर्ण व्यवहार के कारण वह सबका शीघ्र दिल जीत लेता है. बिगडती बातोंको सहयोगपूर्ण व्यवहार से संभाल लेता है. चन्द्र पर किसी भी तरह का अशुभप्रभाव होने पर व्यक्ति में सहयोग का भाव कम रहने की संभावनाएं बनती है.

5.यान्त्रिक योग्यता (Technical Skills revealed by Jyotish)—

आजके समय में सफलता प्राप्त करने के लिये व्यक्ति को कम्प्यूटर जैसे:यन्त्रों का ज्ञान होना भी जरूरी हो.किसी व्यक्ति में यन्त्रों को समझनेकी कितनी योग्यता है. यह गुण मंगल व शनि का संबन्ध (Aspect between Mars and Saturn)बनने पर आता है. केतु को क्योकि मंगल के समान कहा गया है.इसलिये केतु का संबन्ध मंगल से होने पर भी व्यक्ति में यह योग्यता आने कीसंभावना रहती है. इस प्रकार जब जन्म कुण्डली में मंगल,शनि व केतु में सेदो का भी संबन्ध आजिविका क्षेत्र से होने पर व्यक्ति में
यन्त्रों को समझनेकी योग्यता होती है!

6. वाकशक्ति (Communication Skills & Vedic Astrology)—-

बुधजन्म कुण्डली में सुस्थिर बैठा हों तो व्यक्ति को व्यापारिक क्षेत्र मेंसफलता मिलने की संभावनाएं बनती है. इसके साथ ही बुध का संबन्ध दूसरे भाव /भावेश से भी बन रहा हों तो व्यक्ति की वाकशक्ति उतम होती है. वाकशक्तिप्रबल होने पर व्यक्ति को इस से संबन्धित क्षेत्रों में सफलता प्राप्त करनेमें सरलता रहती है.
*

----------


## PATIRAJ

ज्योतिष के अनुसार हमारी हथेली को 7 अलग-अलग भागों में बांटा गया है। इन्हें पर्वत, क्षेत्र या स्थान के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। इनके उभरे होने दबे होने से ही हमारे गुण-अवगुण प्रभावित होते हैं। यह सात क्षेत्र इस प्रकार हैं-



शुक्र क्षेत्र, बृहस्पति क्षेत्र, शनि क्षेत्र, सूर्य क्षेत्र, बुध क्षेत्र, मंगल क्षेत्र और चंद्र क्षेत्र।



शुक्र क्षेत्र: यह क्षेत्र अंगूठे के नीचे स्थित होता है। इसका आकार जीवन रेखा तक रहता है।



बृहस्पति क्षेत्र: यह पर्वत इंडेक्स फिंगर के ठीक नीचे स्थित होता है। इसी वजह से इंडेक्स फिंगर को गुरु की अंगुली भी कहते हैं।



शनि क्षेत्र: यह क्षेत्र मीडिल फिंगर के नीचे रहता है। इसी वजह से मीडिल फिंगर को शनि की अंगुली भी कहते हैं।



सूर्य क्षेत्र: रिंग फिंगर की नीचे स्थित भाग को सूर्य क्षेत्र के नाम से जाना जाता है।



बुध क्षेत्र: यह पर्वत सबसे छोटी अंगुली के नीचे स्थित रहता है।



चंद्र क्षेत्र: यह पर्वत शुक्र पर्वत के ठीक सामने हथेली के दूसरी ओर रहता है।



मंगल क्षेत्र: ज्योतिष के अनुसार हथेली पर 2 मंगल क्षेत्र माने गए हैं। पहला मंगल क्षेत्र गुरु पर्वत के ठीक नीचे मस्तिष्क रेखा के ऊपर और जीवन रेखा के अंदर की ओर शुक्र पर्वत के ऊपर स्थित होता है। दूसरा मंगल क्षेत्र बुध पर्वत के नीचे और चंद्र पर्वत के ऊपर रहता है। अर्थात बुध और चंद्र पर्वत के बीच मंगल क्षेत्र स्थित रहता है।

----------


## PATIRAJ

द्वितीय भाव धन व आर्थिक स्थिति को बताता है। इससे परिवार सुख व पैतृक संपत्ति की भी सूचना मिलती है। द्वितीय भाव में जो राशि होती है, उसका स्वामी द्वितीयेश कहलाता है। इसे धनेश भी कहते हैं।


1. धनेश लग्न में होने से परिवार से प्रेम रहता है, आर्थिक व्यवहार में पटुता हासिल होती है।


2. धनेश धन स्थान में हो तो परिवार का उत्कर्ष होता है व आर्थिक स्थिति हमेशा अच्*छी रहती है।


3. धनेश तृतीय में हो तो भाई-बहनों की उन्नति व लेखन से आर्थिक लाभ का सूचक है।


4. धनेश चतुर्थ में हो तो माता-पिता से सतत सहयोग व लाभ मिलता है, चैन से जीवन बीतता है।


5. धनेश पंचम में हो तो कला से धनार्जन, संतान के लिए सतत खर्च करना पड़ता है।


6. धनेश षष्ठ में हो तो कमाया गया धन बीमारियों के लिए खर्च होता है, अतिविश्वास से धोखा होता
है।


7. धनेश सप्तम में हो तो पत्नी/पति व घर के लिए ही सारा धन खर्च होता रहता है।


8. धनेश अष्टम में हो तो गलत तरीके से पैसा कमाने की वृत्ति रहती है व उससे आरोप-प्रत्यारोप लगते हैं।


9. धनेश नवम में हो तो आर्थिक योग उत्तम, व्यवसाय के लिए दूर की यात्रा के योग आते हैं।


10. धनेश दशम में होने पर नौकरी से लाभ, पैतृक संपत्ति भरपूर मिलती है।


11. धनेश ग्यारहवें स्थान में होने पर मित्र-संबंधियों से सतत सहयोग व लाभ मिलता है।


12. धनेश व्यय में हो तो बीमारी, कोर्ट-कचहरी में धन व्यय होता है। दान-धर्म में भी खर्च होता है।

----------


## PATIRAJ

*तृतीय स्थान से हम भाई-बहनों से संबंधों का विचार करते हैं। तृतीय भाव से कान, व्यक्ति की अभिरुचि, छोटे-मोटे प्रवास, मन की स्थिति, लेखन, साहित्य में रुचि, आर्थिक स्थिति, पराक्रम आदि का अंदाज लगाते हैं।


तृतीय स्थान का स्वामी तृतीयेश कहलाता है। इसकी विभिन्न भाव में स्थिति के अनुसार इस भाव की क्षमता का आकलन किया जाता है।


1. तृतीयेश लग्न में हो तो महत्वाकांक्षा व आत्मविश्वास प्रबल रहता है। भाई-बहनों का सुख श्रेष्ठ होता है।


2. तृतीयेश द्वितीय में हो तो संयुक्त परिवार रहता है, भाई-बहनों में स्नेह बना रहता है।

3. तृतीयेश यदि तृतीय भाव में ही हो तो इस भाव से संबंधित सारे सुख पुष्ट हो जाते हैं। लेखन से यश मिलता है।


4. तृतीयेश चतुर्थ में हो तो मनमाफिक घर-वाहन सुख मिलता है।


5. तृतीयेश पंचम में हो तो संतति कर्तव्यदक्ष होती है, भाई-बहनों से संबंध पुष्ट रहते हैं व कला में प्रगति होती है।


6. तृतीयेश षष्ठ में हो तो शरीर में अस्वस्थता बनी रहती है। परिवार सुख में कमी आती है।

7. तृतीयेश सप्तम में हो तो जमीन-जायदाद के मुकदमों में जीत, जीवनसाथी से सुख व पार्टनरशिप में परिवारजनों से लाभ होता है।


8. तृतीयेश अष्टम में हो तो परिवार से, भाई-बहनों से बैर होता है। वैवाहिक जीवन भी तनावपूर्ण रहता है।

9. तृतीयेश नवम में

हो तो आध्यात्मिक प्रवास व प्रगति के योग आते हैं, लेखन के क्षेत्र में नाम चमकता है।

10. तृतीयेश दशम में हो तो दो-तीन मार्गों से आय होती रहती है। उच्च अधिकार के मार्ग प्रशस्त होते हैं।


11. तृतीयेश ग्यारहवें में हो तो स्व परिश्रम से धनार्जन होता है, मित्र परिवार से लाभ सहयोग मिलता है।


12. तृतीयेश व्यय में हो तो आर्थिक स्थिति साधारण रहती है, परिवार से वैमनस्य बना रहता है। वाद-विवाद से नुकसान होता है।*

----------


## PATIRAJ

जन्म पत्रिका के एक ही भाव में जब गुरु राहु स्थित हो तो चाण्डाल योग निर्मित होता है। ऐसे योग वाला जातक उदण्ड प्र$कृति का होता है। राहु यदि बलिष्ठ हो तो जातक अपने गुरुका अपमान करने वाला होता है। वह गुरु के कार्य को अपना बना कर बताता है। गुरु की संपत्ति हड़पने में भी उसे परहेज नही होता। वहीं यदि गुरु ग्रह राहु सेे ज्यादा बलिष्ठ हो तो वह शिष्य अपने गुरु के सानिध्य में तो रहता परंतु अपने गुरु के ज्ञान को ग्रहण नहीं कर पाता। गुरु भी अपने शिष्य को अच्छे से प्रशिक्षित नहीं कर पाता।चाण्डाल योग वाला जातक अपने से बड़ों का अपमान करने वाला,उनकी बातों को टालने वाला, वाचाल होता है। क्या करें उपाय चाण्डाल योग निर्मुलन के लिए :-


१- गाय को भोजन दें।


२- हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ करें।


३- वृद्धों का सम्मान करें ।


४- माता पिता का आदर करें। ५- चन्दन का तिलक लगाएं।
:right:
गुरु-राहु की युति को चांडाल योग के नाम से जाना जाता है। सामान्यत: यह योग अच्छा नहीं माना जाता। जिस भाव में फलीभूत होता है, उस भाव के शुभ फलों की कमी करता है। यदि मूल जन्म कुंडली में गुरु लग्न, पंचम, सप्तम, नवम या दशम भाव का स्वामी होकर चांडाल योग बनाता हो तो ऐसे व्यक्तियों को जीवन में बहुत संघर्ष करना पड़ता है। जीवन में कई बार गलत निर्णयों से नुकसान उठाना पड़ता है। पद-प्रतिष्ठा को भी धक्का लगने की आशंका रहती है।


वास्तव में गुरु ज्ञान का ग्रह है,बुद्धि का दाता है। जब यह नीच का हो जाता है तो ज्ञान में कमी लाता है। बुद्धि को क्षीण बना देता है। राहु छाया ग्रह है जो भ्रम, संदेह, शक, चालबाजी का कारक है। नीच का गुरु अपनी शुभता को खो देता है। उस पर राहु की युति इसे और भी निर्बल बनाती है। राहु मकर राशि में मित्र का ही माना जाता है (शनिवत राहु) अत: यह बुद्धि भ्रष्ट करता है। निरंतर भ्रम-संदेह की स्थिति बनाए रखता है तथा गलत निर्णयों की ओर अग्रसर करता है।


यदि मूल कुंडली या गोचर कुंडली इस योग के प्रभाव में हो तो निम्न उपाय कारगर सिद्ध हो सकते हैं-


1. योग्य गुरु की शरण में जाएँ, उसकी सेवा करें और आशीर्वाद प्राप्त करें। स्वयं हल्दी और केसर का टीका लगाएँ।


2. निर्धन विद्यार्थियों को अध्ययन में सहायता करें।

3. निर्णय लेते समय बड़ों की राय लें।

4. वाणी पर नियंत्रण रखें। व्यवहार में सामाजिकता लाएँ।

5. खुलकर हँसे, प्रसन्न रहें।

6. गणेशजी और देवी सरस्वती की उपासना और मंत्र जाप करें।

7. बरगद के वृक्ष में कच्चा दूध डालें, केले का पूजन करें, गाय की सेवा करें।

8. राहु का जप-दान करें।
:right:
जन्म पत्रिका में माता एवं सुख का स्थान एक ही होता है। यह होता है चतुर्थ भाव। इसी स्थान से मातृ सुख एवं सांसारिक सुख के संबध में विचार होता है। अर्थात जिसको माता का सुख का मिलता है, वही संसार में अन्य सुखों को भोग पाता है। जिस लग्न कुंडली का चतुर्थ भाव खराब हो जाता है। वह जातक मातृ एवं संसारिक सुख दोनो से वंचित हो जाता है।


जन्म पत्रिका के चतुर्थ भाव में मित्रगत स्वराशि या स्वयं की राशि में गुरु, बुध, चंद्र, शुक्र आदि सौैम्य ग्रह हो तो जातक मां के सुख के साथ ही अन्य सुखों को भी प्राप्त करता है। उसी तरह चतुर्थ भावा शुभ ग्रहों से दृष्ट हो तो माता तथा अन्य सुखों की प्राप्ती होती है। स्त्रियों की कुंडली में यह स्थान सास के साथ उसके संबधों को दर्शाता है। स्त्री कुंडली का चतुर्थ भाव अच्छा हो तो उसे माता और ससुराल दोनों जगह मान सम्मान मिलता है। वहीं इस स्थान पर अशुभ ग्रहों का प्रभाव होने से असर विपरित हो जाता है।


चतुर्थ भाव में सूर्य शुभ होने पर जातक की माता उच्च पद वाली दंबग महिला होती है। गुरु शुभ होने पर धार्मिक स्वभाव की, शुक्र हो ता तेजस्विनी, बुध हो तो बुद्धिमान, चंद्र हो तो अति दयालु, मंगल शुभ हो तो भूमिस्वामी, पोषण करने वाली, शनि हो तो धर्मपरायण, राहु हो तो राजनितिज्ञ, केतु हो तो सात्विक माता होती है।ग्रहों के विपरित होने पर इसके विपरित असर होता है।

----------


## addycool

कृपा कर का mulaankh tarika nikalne bathaain.

----------


## anita

> कृपा कर का mulaankh tarika nikalne bathaain.


 यदि आप मूलांक निकलने की बात कर रहे है तो ये बहुत ही आसान है , यदि आपकी जन्मतिथि १ से ९ है तो ये ही आपके मूलांक है और यदि १० से ३१ के बेच में है तो आप आपनी जन्मतिथि के दोनों अंको को जोड़ ले वो ही आपका मूलांक बन जायेगा

जैसे किसी की जन्मतिथि २४ मार्च  २०११ है तो उसका मूलांक हुआ
२४=२+४=६
यदि १९ मार्च है तो 
१९=१०=१ 
१ आपका मूलांक है

----------

